# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاثنين 02/05/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*جبهة إنقاذ المريخ تخاطب الوزير للإطاحة بلجنة التسييرعقدت مجموعة كبيرة من روابط وجماهير المريخ سمت نفسها جبهة إنقاذ المريخ اجتماعاً ساخناً مساء الأحد بدار النادي بامدرمان اتفقت من خلاله على ضرورة مخاطبة وزير الشباب والرياضة وحكومة ولاية الخرطوم من أجل الإطاحة بلجنة التسيير الحالية التي وصمتها الجماهير بالفشل الذريع في أداء مهامها في إدارة النادي وطالبت الجماهير بضرورة استقالة أعضاء اللجنة الحالية واختيار لجنة جديدة تستطيع أن تعيد الأمور إلى نصابها الصحيح وأن تعيد الاستقرار المطلوب للنادي في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مجلس المريخ ينفي إيقاف المالي تراورينفى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على لسان الناطق الرسمي باسم المجلس عصام مزمل إصدار إي قرار بحق المالي محمد تراوري مهاجم الفريق وإيقافه عن مزاولة نشاطه مع الفريق على خلفية تخلفه عن السفر مع بعثة الأحمر للأبيض لمواجهة هلال التبلدي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وذكر عصام مزمل أن تراوري مواصل نشاطه بصورة طبيعية ولم يتم إيقافه من المجلس مشيراً إلى أنه شارك في المران الذي أداه الفريق مساء الأحد على ملعبه بامدرمان استعداداً لمواجهة أهلي عطبرة مساء الاثنين ضمن بطولة الدوري الممتاز متوقعاً أن يكون اللاعب في قمة الجاهزية للمشاركة في مباراة الإكسبريس والإسهام مع زملائه في تحقيق الانتصار والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ يسعى لمصالحة أنصاره والعودة لسكة الانتصارات أمام الإكسبريس
يسعى المريخ إلى العودة لسكة الانتصارات ومصالحة جماهيره عقب تعثره في آخر مباراتين لعبهما في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز أمام الخرطوم الوطني والتي قبل فيها التعادل السلبي على ملعبه بامدرمان وأمام هلال الأبيض والتي خسرها بهدف بملعب إستاد الأبيض ويسعى الفريق للعودة لسكة الانتصارات عندما يستضيف أهلي عطبرة مساء الاثنين على ملعبه بامدرمان في المباراة المؤجلة من الجولة العاشرة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويدخل المريخ المباراة وفي رصيده 30 نقطة في المركز الثاني بفارق عشر نقاط عن الهلال المتصدر، ويدخل الأحمر المباراة في أجواء مشحونة في ظل المطالبات المستمرة من جماهير الفريق بذهاب لجنة التسيير الحالية التي ترى الجماهير أنها فشلت في أداء مهمتها ولم توفر الاستقرار المطلوب للنادي في الفترة السابقة الأمر الذي أدى لتذبذب نتائج الفريق على صعيد الدوري الممتاز إلى جانب خروجه من مسابقة دوري الأبطال على يد وفاق سطيف الجزائري من الدور الثاني، أما الطرف الثاني في مباراة اليوم فريق أهلي عطبرة فيدخل المباراة وفي رصيده 17 نقطة وكان الفريق عاد بثلاث نقاط غالية بعد فوزه على مريخ كوستي بهدفين نظيفين بكوستي في الجولة الماضية وينشد الفريق الاستفادة من التوتر الذي تعيشه الفرقة الحمراء لتقديم مباراة كبيرة تؤهله لتحقيق الفوز والعودة بالنقاط كاملة إلى عطبرة.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*ونسي: دعم مالي كبير سيصل يوم الاربعاءأفادت مصادر عالية الثقة ان رئيس المريخ اسامة ونسي طالب الأعضاء الذين تقدموا باستقالتهم بالتراجع عنها وأكد ونسي لبعض اعضاء مجلسه أنه تلقي وعد من جهات عليا بتوفير دعم مالي كبير لمجلسه يوم الاربعاء القادم واوضح رئيس المريخ ان الدعم سيكون فيه حل نهائي لكل مشاكل الفريق المالية
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*حقنة مخدر جديدة.  اشعر بموقف ألرئيس وليس ضده لكن الحال ما بيسر.
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*مشكور اخونا ماجد
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻟﺮﺩ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﻭﻣﺼﺎﻟﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻧﺠﻮﻣﻪ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﺐ ﻟﻼﻧﻘﻀﺎﺽ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ
ﻋﻄﺒﺮﻩ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﺮ ﻳﻮﺿﺢ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﺎﺋﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﺻﺤﻔﻲ ﻇﻬﺮ
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﺎﺭﻭﻕ ﻳﺘﺤﺮﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻻﺗﺠﺎﻫﺎﺕ ﻭﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻣﺸﺘﺮﻙ
ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺭﻱ . ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻣﺼﺎﻟﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ
=========================================
ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﻪ
ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ﻭﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﺑﺎﻻﻛﺴﻴﺒﺮﻳﺲ ﻭﺍﻳﻤﺎﻝ ﻳﻨﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻗﺎﻟﺔ ﺑﻠﻬﻮﺷﺎﺕ
ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﺮ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺏ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﻔﺄﺟﺂﺓ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ
ﻣﺰﻛﺮﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻟﻠﺠﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ
ﻳﻌﺎﻗﺐ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻤﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﺘﻀﻤﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﺍﺡ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﻛﺴﻴﺒﺮﻳﺲ
ﺍﻟﻌﻄﺒﺮﺍﻭﻱ
============================================
ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﺍﻻﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ .. ﻭﻋﻮﺩﻩ ﻣﺘﻮﻗﻌﻪ ﻟﺘﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ
ﺍﻳﻤﺎﻝ : ﺍﻗﺎﻟﺔ ﺑﻠﻬﻮﺷﺎﺕ ﺍﻣﺮ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺟﻴﺪ ﻭﻟﺴﺖ ﻣﻨﺸﻐﻼ ﺑﻘﺮﺍﺭ
ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﻣﻌﻲ
ﺍﺳﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺫﻟﻲ : ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺐ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻮﺟﻪ ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺩﺑﻲ
. ﻭﺟﺒﻬﻪ ﺍﻧﻘﺎﺫ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺣﻴﻞ
ﺗﺄﻟﻖ ﻻﻓﺖ ﻟﻠﻌﺠﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﺠﻨﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﺎ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻛﺸﻲ
ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﺍﺕ ﻳﺘﻮﻟﻲ ﺗﺮﺟﻤﺔ ﻣﺤﺎﺿﺮﺓ ﺍﻳﻤﺎﻝ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
===========================================
ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﻩ ( ﻟﻤﺤﻄﺔ ) ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻋﺒﺮ
(ﺍﻻﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ )
ﺍﻳﻤﺎﻝ ﻻﺧﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺳﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ
ﺣﺰﻳﻦ ﻟﻤﻐﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺑﻠﻬﻮﺷﺎﺕ ﻭﻣﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻻﺻﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺤﺴﻦ
ﺟﺒﻬﺔ ﺍﻧﻘﺎﺫ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺨﺎﻃﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺗﻨﻈﻢ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﻩ ﺣﺎﺷﺪﻩ
ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﺐ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية والعربية :
======================

* مانشستر يونايتد يؤجل حفل تتويج ليستر سيتي

* سقوط مُذلّ لمانشستر سيتي قبل موقعة ريال مدريد

* ليفربول يسقط أمام سوانزي سيتي بالدوري الإنجليزي

* يوفنتوس يحتفل بالتتويج بهدفين في شباك كاربي

* لاتسيو يحافظ على اّماله الأوروبية بالفوز على إنتر ميلان

* إسبانيول يستعيد ذاكرة الانتصارات بفوز ثمين على إشبيلية

* فياريال يُسقط فالنسيا ويستعد لليفربول بأفضل طريقة

* أتلتيك بيلباو ينعش آماله الأوروبية بالفوز على سيلتا فيجو

* خيتافي يعزز آماله بفوز ثمين على ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا

* باليرمو ينعش آمال البقاء.. وتعادل مثير لميلان بدوري الايطالي

* أياكس يسحق أنشخيده برباعية ويقترب من التتويج بلقب الدوري الهولندي

* فان بيرسي يقود فنربخشة لعبور عنتاب في الدوري التركي

* برشلونة يستهدف كوليبالي مدافع نابولي لتعويض الرحيل المحتمل للاعبه

* مانشستر يونايتد يراقب جريزمان مهاجم أتلتيكو مدريد

* فان جال: ستروني في مكاني الموسم المقبل

* كريستيانو رونالدو: مع زيدان نشعر أننا أكثر قيمة

* رانييري: لن أشاهد مباراة توتنهام أمام تشيلسي

* ديبالا: ميسي وكريستيانو رونالدو لن يسجلان بغزارة في ايطاليا

* رئيس ليون: الدوري الفرنسي أصبح منافسة قطرية

* ريال مدريد للمتربصين ببيل: لن يغادر

* مدرب فروسينوني: أمر مخز ألا نفوز على ميلان

* مدير فولفسبورج: بايرن ميونيخ يسبق الجميع بسنين ضوئية

* روني: نستحق الفوز على ليستر سيتي

* ديبالا: ميسي وكريستيانو رونالدو لن يسجلا بغزارة في ايطاليا

* تشافي: ميسي مريض بكرة القدم

* سباليتي: قصة رانييري مع ليستر سيتي تثير الإعجاب

âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯

âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة مباريات اليـوم:
=============

â—„ دوري السوداني - الأسبوع 17 :

================
* اهلي شندي (-- : --) الخرطوم الوطني
الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* المريخ (-- : --) الأهلي عطبرة
الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية
..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 36:
=================
* تشيلسي (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير
الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2
..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 36:

================
* مالاجا (-- : --) ليفانتي
الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3
..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 36:

================
* جنوى (-- : --) روما
الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

* نابولي (-- : --) أتلانتا
الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4
..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الألماني - الأسبوع 32:

===============
* فيردر بريمن (-- : --) شتوتجارت
الساعة: 21:15 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

"جميـــع المبـــاريـــات بتــــوقيــت الســـودان ( جرينتش + 3)"

âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯

â—„ مباريـات الامـس :
=========
دوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 36:

===============
* سوانزي سيتي (3 : 1) ليفربول

* مانشستر يونايتد (1 : 1) ليستر سيتي

* ساوثهامتون (4 : 2) مانشستر سيتي
..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 36:

================
* أتلتيك بيلباو (2 : 1) سيلتا فيغو

* إسبانيول (1 : 0) إشبيلية
* فالنسيا (0 : 2) فياريال
..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 36:

================
* يوفنتوس (2 : 0) كاربي

* ميلان (3 : 3) فروسينوني

* لاتسيو (2 : 0) انتر ميلان

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 36:

================
* أنجيه (0 : 1) مارسيليا
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*محمد بتكتب باي لغة ام ان هذا من عندي.
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




ونسي: دعم مالي كبير سيصل يوم الاربعاء

أفادت مصادر عالية الثقة ان رئيس المريخ اسامة ونسي طالب الأعضاء الذين تقدموا باستقالتهم بالتراجع عنها وأكد ونسي لبعض اعضاء مجلسه أنه تلقي وعد من جهات عليا بتوفير دعم مالي كبير لمجلسه يوم الاربعاء القادم واوضح رئيس المريخ ان الدعم سيكون فيه حل نهائي لكل مشاكل الفريق المالية



 بنسمع في الكلام ده من قبل التمديد للجنة التسيير ..وتأكد تماما انو مهما ادوك مافي حل نههائي..لان المشاكل تولد يوميا ..
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

محمد بتكتب باي لغة ام ان هذا من عندي.



سيم سيم صديق
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

محمد بتكتب باي لغة ام ان هذا من عندي.



اخونا كمال 
صباح الخير 
اسف والله بحاول من قبيل اعدل في المشاركة او حتى حذفها بس رافضة تماما التعديل او الحذف بس عدلت التانية والان اوضح
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MOHAMMED_MS128
					

â—€ ï»£ــــï»”ــï»œــï؛®ï؛“ ï»£ــــï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï»³ــï؛ژï؛• ï؛چï»ںــــï»´ï»®ï»، :
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ Vs ï؛ƒï»«ï» ï»² ï»‹ï»„ï؛’ï؛®ï؛“ âœ¯
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»„ï»®ï»ںï؛” : ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»®ï؛©ï؛چï»§ï»²
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï» ï»Œï؛گ : ï؛چï؛³ï؛کï؛ژï؛© ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï»کï»¨ï»®ï؛چï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï»—ï» ï؛” : ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï»´ï» ï»´ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï»³ï؛ژï؛؟ï»´ï؛”
âœ¯ ï»£ï»®ï»‹ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»کï؛ژï؛€ : 8:00 ï»£ï؛´ï؛ژï؛€ï؛چً
âœ¯ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯
âœ¯ ï؛ںï»¨ï»®ï»¯ Vs ï؛­ï»­ï»£ï؛ژ âœ¯
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»„ï»®ï»ںï؛” : ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛چï»»ï»³ï»„ï؛ژï»ںï»²
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»Œï» ï»– : ï؛چï؛£ï»¤ï؛ھ ï»“ï؛†ï؛چï؛©
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï»کï»¨ï»®ï؛چï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï»—ï» ï؛” : ï؛‘ï»² ï؛چï»¥ ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï؛­ï؛• 4
âœ¯ ï»£ï»®ï»‹ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»کï؛ژï؛€ : 8:00 ï»£ï؛´ï؛ژï؛€ï؛چً
âœ¯ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯
âœ¯ ï؛—ï؛¸ï»´ï» ï؛´ï»² Vs ï؛—ï»®ï؛—ï»¨ï»¬ï؛ژï»، âœ¯
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»„ï»®ï»ںï؛” : ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛چï»»ï»§ï؛ ï» ï»´ï؛°ï»±
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»Œï» ï»– : ï»“ï»¬ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛کï»´ï؛’ï»²
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï»کï»¨ï»®ï؛چï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï»—ï» ï؛” : ï؛‘ï»² ï؛چï»¥ ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï؛­ï؛• 2
âœ¯ ï»£ï»®ï»‹ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»کï؛ژï؛€ : 10:00 ï»£ï؛´ï؛ژï؛€ï؛چً
âœ¯ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯
âœ¯ ï»§ï؛ژï؛‘ï»®ï»ںï»² Vs ï؛ƒï؛—ï»¼ï»§ï؛کï؛ژ âœ¯
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»„ï»®ï»ںï؛” : ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛چï»»ï»³ï»„ï؛ژï»ںï»²
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»Œï» ï»– : ï»£ï؛¤ï»¤ï؛ھ ï؛‘ï؛®ï»›ï؛ژï؛•
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï»کï»¨ï»®ï؛چï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï»—ï» ï؛” : ï؛‘ï»² ï؛چï»¥ ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï؛­ï؛• 4
âœ¯ ï»£ï»®ï»‹ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»کï؛ژï؛€ : 10:00 ï»£ï؛´ï؛ژï؛€ï؛چً
âœھ âœھ
â—€ ï»§ï؛کï؛ژï؛‹ــــــــï؛‍ ï»£ــــــــï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï»³ï؛ژï؛• ï؛چï»·ï»£ــــï؛² ::
â—€ ï»›ï؛„ï؛± ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï؛°ï؛چï؛‹ï؛® 2016 :
âœ¯ ï»§ï؛¼ï؛® ï؛£ï؛´ï»´ï»¦ ï؛©ï؛چï»± ( 0 : 1 ) ï»§ï؛ژï؛©ï»± ï»£ï»®ï»ںï»®ï؛©ï»³ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï؛°ï؛چï؛‹ï؛®
âœ¯ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯
â—€ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛چï»¹ï»§ï؛ ï» ï»´ï؛°ï»± ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»¤ï؛کï؛ژï؛¯ :
âœ¯ ï؛³ï»®ï؛چï»§ï؛°ï»± ï؛³ï»´ï؛کï»² ( 3 : 1) ï»ںï»´ï»”ï؛®ï؛‘ï»®ï»‌
âœ¯ ï»£ï؛ژï»§ï؛¸ï؛´ï؛کï؛® ï»³ï»®ï»§ï؛ژï»³ï؛کï؛ھ ( 1 : 1 ) ï»ںï»´ï؛´ï؛کï؛® ï؛³ï»´ï؛کï»²
âœ¯ ï؛³ï؛ژï»­ï؛›ï»¬ï؛ژï»£ï؛کï»®ï»¥ ( 4 : 2 ) ï»£ï؛ژï»§ï؛¸ï؛´ï؛کï؛® ï؛³ï»´ï؛کï»²
âœ¯ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯
â—€ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛چï»¹ï؛³ï؛’ï؛ژï»§ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï؛­ï؛ںï؛” ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»ںï»° 2015 :
âœ¯ ï؛ƒï؛—ï» ï؛کï»´ï»ڑ ï؛‘ï»´ï» ï؛’ï؛ژï»­ ( 2 : 1 ) ï؛³ï»´ï» ï؛کï؛ژ ï»“ï»´ï»گï»®
âœ¯ ï؛‡ï؛³ï؛’ï؛ژï»§ï»´ï»®ï»‌ ( 1 : 0 ) ï؛‡ï؛·ï؛’ï»´ï» ï»´ï؛”
âœ¯ ï؛©ï»³ï؛’ï»®ï؛­ï؛—ï»´ï»”ï»® ï»»ï»›ï»®ï؛­ï»­ï»§ï؛ژ ( 0 : 2 ) ï؛§ï»´ï؛کï؛ژï»“ï»²
âœ¯ ï»“ï؛ژï»ںï»¨ï؛´ï»´ï؛ژ ( 0 : 2) ï»“ï»´ï؛ژï؛­ï»³ï؛ژï»‌
âœ¯ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯
â—€ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛چï»¹ï»³ï»„ï؛ژï»ںï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï؛­ï؛ںï؛” A :
âœ¯ ï»³ï»®ï»“ï»¨ï؛کï»®ï؛± ( 2 : 0 ) ï»›ï؛ژï؛­ï؛‘ï»²
âœ¯ ï»£ï»´ï»¼ï»¥ ( 3 : 3) ï»“ï؛®ï»­ï؛³ï»´ï»¨ï»®ï»§ï»²
âœ¯ ï؛‡ï»£ï؛’ï»®ï»ںï»² ( 0 : 0) ï؛‘ï»®ï»ںï»®ï»§ï»´ï؛ژ
âœ¯ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»´ï؛®ï»£ï»® ( 2 : 0) ï؛³ï؛ژï»£ï؛’ï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»³ï؛ژ
âœ¯ ï؛³ï؛ژï؛³ï»®ï»ںï»® ( 1 : 0 ) ï»«ï»´ï»¼ï؛± ï»“ï»´ï؛®ï»­ï»§ï؛ژ
âœ¯ ï»»ï؛—ï؛´ï»´ï»® ( 2 : 0 ) ï؛چï»§ï؛کï؛® ï»£ï»´ï»¼ï»¥
âœ¯ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯
â—€ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»§ï؛´ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï؛­ï؛ںï؛” ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»ںï»° :
âœ¯ ï؛ƒï»§ï؛ ï»´ï»ھ ( 0 : 1) ï»£ï؛ژï؛­ï؛³ï»´ï» ï»´ï؛ژ
âœ¯ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ âœ¯
â—€ ï؛—ï»¨ï»®ï»³ï»ھ : ï؛—ــï؛®ï؛—ï»´ــï؛گ ï؛چï»ںــï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï»³ـï؛ژï؛• ï؛£ï؛´ــï؛گ ï؛چï»ںï؛کــï»®ï»—ـï»´ï؛–
â—€ ï؛ںï»¤ï»´ï»ٹ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï»³ï؛ژï؛• ï؛‘ï؛کï»®ï»—ï»´ï؛– (ï»£ï»œï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»œï؛®ï»£ï؛” KSA



يا اخوانا 
الحركة دي تعبتنا خالص
لا قادر اعدلها ولا قادر احذفها
اي مساعدة في الموضوع ده؟
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*غير منcoding في اللغة
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*مشكور يا غالي

كده بقت واضحة؟
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*تعقد لجنة تسيير المريخ مؤتمرا صحفيا ظهر اليوم بفندق كنون بالخرطوم بحضور اجهزة الاعلام المختلفة لمناقشة القضايا الهامة التي تتعلق بالنادي وكافة الاحداث التي جرت خلال الفترة الماضية .. وتفيد المتابعات ان المهندس اسامة ونسي رئيس النادي يتوقع حضوره فعاليات المؤتمر للاجابة علي العديد من الاسئلة الهامة.
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*








*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*مشكور اخونا ماجد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء ماجد وابو حميد على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منافس المريخ يخسر في الدوري المغربي



 



  خسر الكوكب المراكشي مباراته الدورية  أمام اولمبيك اسفي بهدف مساء اليوم ضمن المرحلة السادسة والعشرين من الدوري  المغربي وسجل اولمبيك هدف المباراة الوحيد عن طريق ابراهيم البحراوي  ليتجمد الكوكب بالخسارة في رصيد 25 نقطة ويتراجع للمركز 14 في روليت الدوري  المغربي، يذكر أن الكوكب المراكشي سيحل ضيفاً على المريخ يوم السبت المقبل  بامدرمان في ذهاب دور الترضية من البطولة الكونفدرالية فيما يُقام لقاء  الإياب بالمغرب بعد أسبوع من لقاء الذهاب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يعاقب القمة و الاتحاد السوداني
 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 سلّم الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم  "كاف"، الاتحاد السوداني خطابات رسمية الأحد، تضمنت توقيع عقوبات على  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ونادييّ الهلال والمريخ.

وجاءت العقوبة ضد الاتحاد السوداني بسبب السلوك غير الرياضي من قبل  الجماهير السودانية جراء الأحداث التي شهدتها مباراة منتخبهم أمام ساحل  العاج ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات أمم أفريقيا بالجابون والتي أقيمت  بتاريخ 29 مارس 2016.

فيما جاءت العقوبة ضد نادي الهلال، بسبب مباراته ضد نادي الأهلي طرابلس الليبي والتي أقيمت بتاريخ 3 مارس بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وعقوبة ثالثة ضد نادي المريخ بسبب أحداث مباراته ضد نادي وفاق سطيف  الجزائري والتي أقيمت بتاريخ 9 ابريل الماضي ضمن تصفيات دوري أبطال  أفريقيا.

وقررت اللجنة المنظمة تغريم كلاً من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وناديي  الهلال والمريخ مبلغ 5000 ألف دولار لكل منهم، مع التأكيد على عدم تكرار  مثل هذه السلوكيات في المباريات القادمة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم تحضيراته للإكسبريس .. ويستعيد جهود الكبار



 

يختتم فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ  تحضيراته لمباراته أمام الأهلي عطبرة لحساب الجولة الرابعة عشرة من مسابقة  الدوري الممتاز وكان الفريق قد أدى مرانه الأساسي أمس،بعد أن وصلت بعثته من  الأبيض ومنح الجهاز الفني راحة للاعبين أمس الأول،وانتظم لاعبو الفريق في  معسكر مقفول ليؤدي الفريق مرانه الختامي لمباراة الإكسبريس،ويأمل أنصار  الأحمر تحقيق فوز مريح في المباراة واستعادة التوازن بعد الخسارة أمام  الهلال بالأبيض في الجولة الماضية من المسابقة.
وسيظهر في تدريب اليوم المهاجم بكري المدينة الذي ينتظر أن يكون قد تجاوز  الإصابة التي تعرض لها في الفترة الماضية كما عاد رمضان عجب وعدد من  العناصر الأساسية بالفريق،المريخ مر بظروف صعبة في مباراة هلال الأبيض وفقد  جهود عدد كبير من عناصره الأساسية لظروف مختلفة ولم يقدم المستوى الجيد  وقبل الخسارة وكان قبلها قد خرج بتعادل حزين أمام الخرطوم الوطني.
في مقابلة تهم المريخ كثيراً 
الكوكب المراكشي يواجه اسفي في الدوري المغربي
ستكون فرصة الجهاز الفني للمريخ والجماهير كبيرة في متابعة منافسهم الكوكب  المراكشي الذي يواجه أولمبيك اسفي لحساب الجولة السادسة والعشرين للدوري  المغربي وكان الكوكب قد تلقي دفعة معنوية كبيرة بعد أن حقق الفوز على  الوداد في الجولة الماضية ويأمل أنصار النادي في تحقيق الفوز على أولمبيك  إسفي في مباراة اليوم والابتعاد قليلا للمناطق الدافئة وستكون المباراة  الاختبار الأخير للكوكب المراكشي قبل التنقل للسودان ومواجهة المريخ في  ذهاب دور الترضية في الكونفدرالية في السابع من  الشهر الجاري بالقلعة  الحمراء،وسيرصد الجهاز الفني للمريخ المباراة للوقوف على مناطق القوة  والضعف في الفريق المغربي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عجب يدعم الوسط وعبده جابر يرافق عنكبة




 


باتت عودة رمضان عجب مؤكدة للمشاركة  في مباراة الفريق اليوم أمام الأهلي عطبرة وسيدعم عجب خط الوسط بعد أن شارك  مازن شمس الفلاح في المباريات الماضية وقدم مستويات جيدة،فيما سيكون عبده  جابر مؤهلا للمشاركة في خط الهجوم في المباراة أمام الأهلي عطبرة بعد فترة  غياب طويلة بسبب الإصابة،وربما يدعم عبده جابر المقدمة الهجومية التي شهدت  مشاركة عنكبة وحيدا في مباراة هلال الأبيض،ويرغب مهاجمو المريخ في إنهاء  حالة الصيام المتواصلة التي رافقتهم في ثلاث مباريات على التوالي أمام وفاق  سطيف، الخرطوم الوطني والهلال الأبيض،وساهم تراجع مستوي بكري المدينة في  قلة الأهداف بعد أن ساهم بشكل كبير في الأهداف التي نالها زملاؤه في  الفترات الماضية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
همت كرت محرووق !!!!

اعتاد عبد القادر الزبير همت على تقديم استقالته و القفز من سفينة المريخ عند اول محك حقيقي ليس لانه حريصا على مصلحة المريخ بل لان شخصيته ضعيفة ولا يملك صفات القيادة و ظل يترشح عضوا كلما ترشح جمال الوالي ويترك المريخ حينما يستقيل جمال الوالي.
متى يستقل همت بشخصيته و يصبح كائنا يعمل من اجل معشوقه ولا تحركه العواطف و العلاقات الشخصية .
همت حرق كرته و اصبح غير مرغوب فيه بعد ان تحالف مع كل ابناء المريخ ليس حبا في المريخ بل رغبة في السلطة .
همت كان ضمن المرشحين ضد جمال الوالي و في مؤتمر جامع قال ان لديهم برنامج وانه سينزل في مقعد نائب الرئيس بجانب قريش و بعض ابناء المريخ و لكن الرجل بمجرد ان انتهي المؤتمر الصحافي مع ضقل تلقي وعدا بتعيينه عضوا بالمجلس وتعيينه مساعدا للرئيس و لم يصدق همت وعد مجلس الوالي و الفريق طارق و عبد الصمد وانسلخ عن مجموعة التحالف مع ضقل و تم تعينهم كأعضاء في مجلس المريخ.
همت دائما يأتي عبر التعيين ولم يفز يوما بالانتخاب لانه شخصية مهمشة في مجتمع المريخ لم يتقدم على الاطلاق للترشح كضابط رابع.
للاف الشديد اصبح همت كرت محروق حينما قال قولته الشهيرة انه سيتشرح لرئاسة اتحاد الخرطوم لان الوالي طلب منه النزول ضد الصاقعة وقال له ان فوزك مضمون .
هل همت اداري ينتظر منه ان يقود المريخ طالما انه ينتظر وعدامن الآخرين !!
لن تندم جماهير المريخ على الاستقالة التي تقدم بها همت و المريخ مقبل على مباراة مهمة و تاريخية ضد الكوكب المريخ لان همت لم يكن و لن يكون في يوما من الايام رقما يصعب تجاوزه ولا شخصية لا غني عنها باي حال من الاحوال لان مكانه في الاصل حينما كان موجودا كان شاغرا.
همت الذي حرمنا من ثعلب افريقيا غارزيتو وشطب المهاجم المرعب ديديه لن نندم عليه على الاطلاق لن تتذكره يوما وسيكون في عداد المنسيين الذين رفضتهم الجماهير و ازاحتهم من ذاكرها.
المريخ لن يضيف له همت او اي شخص شيئا بل هو من يضيف اليهم الكثير فهمت في الاصل شخصية غير مؤهلة للعمل في المريخ لانه لا يملك المال و لا يعرف كيف يستقطبه و استقال في توقيت حرج لاحداث خللا في منظومة المجلس حتى تتدخل السلطة لتعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة.
الادارة الرياضية كانت حكيمة وهي تتجاوز عن اخطاء همت ومدني الحارث و شقاق وفوت الفرصة على اعداء الديمقراطية بعد ان رفضت تعيين لجنة تسيير في ظل وجودلجنة تسيير انتهى امدها وحضرت للجمعية العمومية .
اليسع و رفاقه شعروا بخطورة الموقف و المريخ مقبل على نزال تاريخي بصرف النظر عنتوريطه في تعيين لجنة من الموظفين الذين لا علاقة لهم بكرة القدمو ارادت ان يختار المريخ مجلسا يعرف كل شيء عبر جمعية قادمة حدد لها يوم السابع و لعشرين من الشهر الجاري
الهاربين من الديمقراطية الى جحيم التعيين آخر من يتحدثون عن مصلحة المريخ .
هل مصلحة المريخ ان يتم ترشيح رئيس لا علاقة له بالرياضة ليتقدم استقالة جديدة و يهرب قبل القمة
اخيرا
ماذا قدم همت للمريخ حتى يتحدث عن المريخ ومصلحته


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالمرصاد
الصادق مصطفى الشيخ
الجاكومى مرة اخرى(1)

قبل ان يجف المداد الذى كتبنا به عن رجل المريخ بالاتحاد العام وطالبناه باخفاء انحيازه وميولاته على الاقل حتى موعد انتخابات المريخ التى يبدو انه الاكثر تذمرا من عدم اهتمام لجنة التسيير المريخية بها والمفوضية على اعتبار ان الاطراف جميعا لا تريد لجاكومى الاتحاد ان يتدنى لسكرتارية نادى مهما كان حجمه وذلك ليس حبا فى الجاكومى ولكن لانهم لا يريدون للمريخ ان يكون مكشوف الجسد داخل اروقة الاتحاد وبقية القصة مفهومة
وقلنا ايضا ان الجاكومى لم يفتى ويصرح بالقائمة التى تضمه فالمعروف فى كل الدنيا ان رئيس القائمة هو الذى يعلن عن ميلادها ويختار معاونيه والضباط
اما فى حالة السيد مساعد رئيس الاتحاد العام فالامر مختلف كانما محمد سيد احمد يريد اصطحاب الرئيس معه وهو ايضا مريخابى شهير
واذا سلمنا جدلا ان الجاكومى وفق تصريحاته الشهيرة انه جندى بالمريخ وسيعمل تحت اى ظروف اى مع اى قائمة على اعتبار ان جمال الوالى مقرب منه او هو مقرب من جمال لا يهم المهم ان اتصالات جمال لمعرفة مصير الشكاوى والاستئنافات والبرمجة وغيرها من المستحدثات التى تربط الميدان بالعمل الادارى كما حدث فى شكوى الامل ون وتو والتى كادت ان تقضى على المؤسم السابق ان لم تكن قد فعلت بالفعل حيث مازال البحث جاريا مع هذا المؤسم اثر التداعيات المذكورة فقد اعتقد الجاكومى ان اتصالات الوالى به فى الصدد المذكور كفيل بان يجعله يامن تواجده معه فى مجلس واحد
واذا فاتت تلك على فطنة ود سيد احمد يكون ابعد المعنين عن السياسة التى يدعى معرفة دروبها ونعلم انه احد رماتها كقيادى بالحزب الاتحادى الديمقراطى وجمال الوالى مدفوع من السلطة الحاكمة وحربها الفاشيستى كما يعلم الجميع فكيف سيتلاقى الطرفان فاذا كان الوالى لم يحتمل وجود محمد جعفر قريش ومتوكل احمد على او قل حسن عبد السلام وهما من حزب واحد لكن الاول مقرب للرئيس والثانى قريب نائب الرئيس حينها على عثمان فكان فراق الطريفى الشهير ودخول حسن لاتحاد الخرطوم ليكون قريبا من الوضع المريخى ليعود اليه فى حالة الطوارئ التى يبدو انها لن تاتى لحسن الا اذا عدل النظام الاساسى للمريخ او تعود المياه لمجاريها بين الرئيس ونائبه السابق وطالما ان ذلك اضحى فى عداد المستحيلات كما تدل القرائن يبقى ان الوضع سيظل على ما عليه الان باستثناء تواجد الجاكومى فى المنطقة الضبابية بين جمال الذى سيعود للرئاسة مهما قال انه زاهد فيها طالما ان الجاكومى قرر الدخول للمجلس وهو فضل لن يمنحه جمال وحزبه الحاكم لمعارض لسياسة التلون وتدمير الرياضة واذا كان الجاكومى لا يدرى بهذه الاخيرة فعليه ان يبقى بالاتحاد لان الخيار الثانى فى حال خروجه منه سيكون العودة للحصاحيصا التى راينا كيف حاربته وسحبت منه الثقة وتكالبت حوله وشردته للخرطوم بائسا رغم سعيه لافادة المنطقة بكراسى اجلاس الاستاد والانارة
وان استقر به المقام بين ثنايا المريخ والاتحاد فهذا لا يعنى ان الارض قد بسطت له ليتحرك وفق مزاجه تكويشا للمناصب فبالمريخ رجالا ظلوا ينتظروا سانحة التحرر من نيران السيطرة الاحادية امثال قريش ومتوكل وطارق سيد وخالد سيد احمد وغيرهم من اصحاب الرغبات الدفينة وبفعلته يكون الجاكومى قد سدد لهم طعنة وقال لهم بالحرف ابحثوا عن مكان اخر فانا مع الرئيس ولتشريد من يسعوا لتعكير صفوه
نواصل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
لجنة تسيير المريخ تعقد مؤتمرا صحافيا اليوم





 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 تعقد لجنة تسيير المريخ مؤتمرا ظهر  اليوم و ذلك لكشف الحقائق لجماهير المريخ في مقدمتها عقودات اللاعبين و  الفنادق التي تحاصر لجنة التسيير بديون قديمة لمجلس المريخ السابق بجانب  متاخرات تصل لـــــــــــ(8) مليارات حقوق لاعبين تم تسجيلهم في عهد المجلس  السابق و تفيد متابعات كفرووتر ان لجنة التسيير ستملك الاعلام كافة  الحقائق الغائبة عن الجماهير 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
تحسس الأرض


âک…إنقطاعي عن الكتابة في الأحداث المريخية في الأيام الفائتات نسبة لوفاة والدي (له الرحمة) لم يجعلني بعيدا من مجري تلك الأحداث..

âک…و لعل الواقع الذي وصل إليه حال المريخ الآن أصبح لا يسر عدوا و لا صديق..

âک…و هذه النقطة تحديدا حذرت منها قبل شهر و نيف من الآن.. يوم أن حددت لجنة التسيير تأريخ جمعيتها العمومية المرتقبة..

âک…حينها تسائلت مثل غيري عن فحوي إختيار هذا التأريخ (العجيب) للجنة كان مطلبها الأول هو الإعداد لعقد جمعية عمومية ديمقراطية..

âک…لن يغيب علي أحد هنا أن اللجنة تكاسلت و تماطلت في تحديد فترة نهايتها.. و إنصرفت عن ذلك بالتبشير لصحيفة المريخ تارة و الحديث عن الإستثمار تارة أخري.. و تركت أهم مطلوباتها الرئيسية بتحديد مدي زمني لمغادرتها يمكن خلفها من ترتيب أمور النادي العاجلة و الآجلة بكفاءة لم نعهدها في اللجنة..

âک…السابع و العشرين من مايو يعني ببساطة خروج المريخ (ممثل السودان الأفريقي الوحيد) من موسم التسجيلات خالي الوفاض!!

âک…هذه التسجيلات النصفية القادمة ستشكل الفرصة الأخيرة لرتق ثوب الفريق و إعادة صياغته بعد الفشل المرزي و التخبط الكامل الذي كان عنوان التسجيلات الرئيسية بقيادة لجنة التسيير ذات نفسها؟!!

âک…لهذا يعتمل الغضب في صدور الصفوة.. فاللجنة التي أعانوها معنويا و ماديا.. لم تحترم أو تقدر قدراتها الضعيفة لقيادة نادي بحجم المريخ أكبر أندية القارة الأفريقية جمعاء..

âک…لتصبح اللجنة الآن بعيدة كل البعد عن السرب المريخي.. و تبدأ في فقدان أراضيها التي تلاشت بفعل الغضب جراء (الكنكشة الغريبة) في مناصب لا يمتلك محتلوها المقدرات و المعينات اللازمة لشغلها..

âک…العمد خاليي الأطيان.. هو الوصف الأكثر تعبيرا لأعضاء لجنة التسيير الذين فقدوا تعاطف الجمهور و الإعلام و اللاعبين..

âک…و بإصرارهم علي المواصلة حتي نهاية فترة التكليف.. تكون بذلك اللجنة قد وضعت العقدة في المنشار.. و وترت الأجواء المريخية عموما قبل موعد جولة الترضية و معركة التسجيلات..

âک…و لهذا.. و لأجل الخروج بأخف الضررين.. أتمني أن يلتف الجميع حول الفريق في مواجهة اليوم أمام الإكسبريس العطبراوي تحضيرا لخوض نزال الكوكب الأهم..

âک…و علي اللاعبين التعامل مع اللجنة بفقه الضرورة و تأجيل المطالبات المالية لحين تولي من يتمكن من دفعها بلا تثريب..

âک…و هنا يأتي دور القائد راجي.. الذي نتمني أن يشكل (درقة) تحمي الفريق من وعود (المكنكشين) التي أدمناها و صارت عندنا كالخواء..

âک…و ليت الأخوة المشرفين لقروبات المريخ يتبنون حافز التأهل الأفريقي من خلال النفرة الجماهيرية القادمة.. لتصبح الرسالة أكثر وضوحا للاعبين بأن الصفوة يحسون بمعاناتكم و يشاركونكم فيها بقوت عيالهم..

âک…للمريخ رب يحميه.

âک…نبضات أخيرةâک…

âک…لمصلحة من يكنكش هؤلاء؟ و هل يمكن لمن يفشل في تسديد الرواتب و الحوافز من تسجيل لاعب عليه القيمة؟!!

âک…أتوقع تسجيلات علي شاكلة كريم الحسن و أشباهه!!

âک…التدخلات الخارجية و الضغوطات علي اللجنة تبدو أكثر وضوحا من خلال تصريحات عبد التام الذي إنتقد زملائة علنا ذات مرة و وصمهم حينها بالفشل.. ليأتي و يلحس ما كتبه عنهم بالحديث حول البقاء حتي تأريخ الجمعية!!

âک…لتكن النفرة الجماهيرية القادمة حافزا للعبور لمجموعات الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية..

âک…و ما أجمل الحافز حين يأتي من جيوب الكادحين البسطاء..

âک…همتك يا راجي.. و حوبتك الآن للملمة أطراف الفريق..

âک…واهم من يظن بأنه سيتمكن من تنفير الصفوة من حول اللاعبين..

âک…و خاب فأل من ظن أنه سيضعضع قوة الفريق..

âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…

âک…اللهم أغفر لوالدي و أرحمه.. اللهم أبدله دارا خيرا من داره و أهلا خيرا من أهله.. و يمن كتابه و يسر حسابه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كورة سودانية) تنفرد بنشر تشكيلة المريخ لمباراة الاكسبريس




 


   من المتوقع ان يدفع البلجيكي لوك  ايمال مدرب المريخ بالتشكيلة التي ستخوض مباراة الاهلي عطبرة المؤجلة من  الاسبوع العاشر لدوري سوداني الممتاز مساء اليوم باستاده بام درمان من جمال  سالم في حراسة المرمي .. احمد ضفر .. امير كمال .. مازن شمس الفلاح ..  بخيت خميس رباعي الدفاع .. عمر بخيت وسالمون جابسون .. كوفي .. رمضان عجب  رباعي الوسط .. عنكبة .. تراوري في المقدمة الهجومية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يفاوض نجم المريخ احمد الباشا




 

 اليوم 08:45 AM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 ذكرت عالم النجوم في عددها الصادر  اليوم ان الهلال قد دخل في مفاوضات مع كابتن المريخ السابق احمد الباشا  لضمه لكشوفات الفريق في فترة الانتقالات المقبلة و كان الباشا قد وقع عقدا  مع البيسيتين للعب له في الفترة المقبلة و حسب عالم النجوم فان اللاعب لم  المتواجد خارج البلاد سيرد على مفاوضة الهلال خلال الساعات بالموافقة او  رفض العرض و مواصلة خوض تجربة بالدوري البحريني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي شندي يستضيف الخرطوم الوطني





 
 اليوم 08:25 AM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / يستضيف الاهلي  شندي مساء اليوم على ملعب شندي فريق الخرطوم الوطني و ذلك ضمن مباريات  السادس عشر لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز و سيعود للمشاركة في مباراة اليوم  اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في جولة مريخ الفاشر و يتحفز اللاعب كلاتشي  للانفراد كثيرا بصدارة هدافي البطولة في مقابلة اليوم , فوز الاهلي في  مواجه اليوم يؤهله للانفراد بالمركز الثالث حيث للاهلي 27 نقطة و للخرطوم  29 نقطة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستضيف الاكسبريس على ملعبه مساء اليوم



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم على ملعبه فريق الاهلي عطبرة و ذلك في مبارة مؤجلة من مباريات الاسبوع الــــــــــــ(10) من مباريات الدوري الممتاز في نسختها الــــــــــــ(21) في دورتها الاولي بسبب مشاركات المريخ في البطولة الافريقية و يدخل المريخ في مباراة اليوم من اجل العودة لسكة الانتصارات بعد خسارة التبلدي الاخيرة و سيعود للمشاركة في مباراة اليوم اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في جولة التبلدي التي تعرض فيها الهلال للخسارة بهدف و يجلس المريخ في المركز الثاني خلف الهلال برصيد 30 نقطة و يتوقع ان يقوده اليوم اللاعب تراوري و فيما سبلعب بكري كلاعب بديل 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
وجهة نظر فنية
نادر الداني
التحليل الفني للقاء المريخ بالأهلي عطبرة


اليوم وفي تمام الساعة الثامنة مساء يلتقي الأحمر بضيفه  الاكسبريس العطبراوي ضمن مباريات دوري سوداني الممتاز في لقاء لا يقبل  القسمة على اثنين من جانب المريخ الذي يخوض لقاء اليوم في ظروف صعبة للغاية  وامور واحداث ساخنة شهدتها الساحة المريخية خلال اليومين الماضيين لا نرغب  صراحة في الخوض فيها والدخول في معمعة لا فائدة منها في هذا المقام  والاحمر على اعتاب المعترك الافريقي فبعد خمسة أيام بالتمام والكمال سيواجه  الاحمر الوهاج نظيره الكوكب المراكشي باستاد المريخ في مباراة ضمن البطولة  الافريقية الكونفدرالية دوري الستة عشر مكرر .
تجئ مباراة اليوم أمام الأهلي عطبرة كبروفة مناسبة جدا للبلجيكي  ولاعبيه بعد أن خسر الأحمر مباراته أمام أبناء فاروق جبرة بهدف دون رد .
مباراة اليوم يلعبها المريخ كبروفة كما اسلفنا وسيحاول مدرب  المريخ المستر ايمال الدفع بجل العناصر التي سوف تشارك في المباراة  الافريقية امام الكوكب المراكشي حتى يتسن له الوقوف على استعدادات لاعبيه  لخوض غمار تلك المباراة والمهم في هذا الأمر ليست التشكيلة التي سيدفع بها  البلجيكي وإنما المهم هو كيفية تطبيق المرسوم على ارضية الميدان لان  المباريات الافريقية تختلف كلية عن مباريات الدوري ولكن تطبيق الخطة  التكتيكية للمدرب سيوضح له غالبية الأمور الفنية والسلبيات كما ستوضح له  الايجابيات التي سيعمل على تدعيمها بينما ستحظى اغلب السلبيات بإجراء  تعديلات واصلاحات سريعة في الفريق بغية تحقيق الهدف المنشود والوصول الى  محطة اعدادية جيدة تساعد الفريق في تحقيق الفوز والوصول بسهولة الى مرمى  المراكشي خاصة وان المطلوب من مباراة الذهاب هو الفوز بأكبر عددية من  الأهداف وفق استراتيجية هجومية شاملة ينبغي أن يقوم بتنفيذها اخوة جمال  سالم في ارضية استاد المريخ أمام الاهلي عطبرة كتجربة ينبغي ان تحقق هدفين  رئسيين الأول هو تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاثة والثاني هو تطبيق  المرسوم التكتيكي على ارضية الميدان وهو تكتيك هجومي كما اسلفنا بغية تطبيق  خطة اللعب امام الكوكب عشية السبت القادم على ارض الواقع حتى يطمئن الجهاز  الفني على المرسوم وكيفية الاداء وعمليات الكر والفر والتقدم ونقل الكرة  من مساحة الى اخرى بسلاسة ودقة متناهية .
ما عرف عن البلجيكي أنه ينتهج الاسلوب الهجومي السريع المبني  على ايصال الكرة الى المقدمة الهجومية لكن المشكلة التي كانت تواجه المدرب  ايمال هي الطريقة التي يوصل بها لاعبو المريخ الكرة الى المقدمة الهجومية  فطريقتهم في ذلك طريقة عقيمة وعفا عليه الدهر كثيراً وهي عمليات الارسال  الطويل من الدفاع الى الهجوم بصورة سيئة  ولا تشبه مريخ 2015 أو مريخ  غارزيتو والذي أبدع في عمليات نقل الكرة بسلاسة عبر التمرير الأرضي المتقن  والمعتمد على اللمسة الواحدة من رجل الى رجل مع كسب المساحة والزمن وانتهاج  اسلوب السرعة في الانتقال مع ضرورة استعادة الكرة حال فقدانها في أي جزء  من أجزاء الميدان فالمريخ سادتي في ذلك العام امتع وابدع وسر الناظرين اليه  بجماله وسطوته وقوته وسلاسة لاعبيه في مداعبة الكرة بصورة اذهلت حتى  النقاد في افريقيا وجعلتهم يرشحونه لنيل كاس افريقيا وكان كل ذلك بسبب  الأداء الجميل الممزوج بالقوة والسرعة والامكانيات الهائلة للاعبيه في  التحكم وحركة اللاعبون الدؤوبة في الملعب بالإضافة الى التكتيك العالي الذي  رسمه المستر غارزيتو واكتشافه للمواهب السودانية وتحريك الدافعية في  اللاعبين نحو الانتصار وكذلك اتباع روح الجماعية في الأداء عند عمليات  الاستحواذ وكذلك عند الفقدان فلماذا فقد اللاعبون كل تلك الصفات واصبح  المريخ يلعب الكرة العالية من الدفاع الى الهجوم بالإضافة الى تعرض مرمى  المريخ لسيل من الهجمات نتيجة عدم التزام اللاعبون بالأدوار الدفاعية  ونتيجة عدم الضغط على الخصم لاستعادة الكرة مع عدم احكام الرقابة السليمة  خاصة في خط الوسط ورغم أن المريخ لم يفقد سوى لاعبين هم ايمن سعيد وديدي  فإن ذات التشكيل يلعب اليوم في مواجهة فرق اقل قامة من الفرق التي واجهها  المريخ العام السابق لكن الأداء اختلف كلية وظهر فيه الخلل واضح في بناء  الهجمات من المنطقة الدفاعية بصورة خاطئة حيث ظل الفريق وطوال هذا العام  يعتمد على عمليات الارسال الطويل وهي من النواحي الفنية تعتبر انتقاص من  قدر الفريق ومكانته ومكانة لاعبيه ويفقد الفريق هيبته بمثل هذا الاسلوب  القديم لان الخصم عندما يشاهد اللاعبين وهم يلعبون الكرات العالية الطويلة  فانه يسهل عليه تحويل تلك الكرات الى مرتدات سريعة بالإضافة الى شعور الخصم  بالقوة وأن ما يواجهه هو فريق ضعيف يحاول تشتيت الكرة وابعادها عن مرماه  وبالتالي يساهم لاعبو المريخ بصورة غير مباشرة في ادخال الدافعية للخصم  للنيل من الفريق والاقتراب اكثر من مرماه ولكن في حالة نقل لاعبوا المريخ  لكرات الأرضية بثقة وثبات من الدفاع الى الوسط ومن ثم الى الهجوم بسلاسة  وسرعة واخذ اماكنهم السليمة فان الخصم يتراجع لانه سيكون قد عرف قدر  اللاعبين وطريقة ادائهم لأن مرماه حتما سيتعرض لضغط رهيب ولكرات خطرة  ستساهم في حصاره وتطويقه من الاطراف والعمق فالفرق التي تنتهج اسلوب اللمسة  الواحدة مع التمرير الأرضي من الدفاع الى الوسط ثم الهجوم تصل بسرعة الى  مرمى الخصم ويكون وصولها خطيراً لان الكرات الأرضية تشكل خطورة كبيرة على  مرمى الخصم أكثر من الكرات العالية والتي تكون معرضة لقطعها وتحويلها لكرات  مرتدة سريعة حيث يسهل على المدافعين افتكاك الكرة لانها تكون مشتركة دوماً  أما الكرات الارضية الممرحلة فيصعب قطعها أو تحويلها مباشرة لأنها تكون  بحوزة لاعبي المريخ على الدوام مما يجعل الخصم في حالة دفاع مستميت عن  مرماه وبالتالي حصره في ملعبه وهذا يعني السيطرة المطلقة على المباراة  طولاً وعرضاً مع التقدم وفق الاستراتيجية تعني التحكم المطلوب في ارضية  الميدان ومن ثم البحث عن الثغرات بين دفاعات الخصم وهذا ما يسهل عمليات  التشجيع للجمهور عندما يشعر الجمهور بان الفريق يتحكم ويسيطر على الكرة  فإنه يشجع بحرارة بغية احراز الأهداف لان الجمهور يحب اللعبة السمحة  والجميلة كما يحب الجمهور أن يرى فريقه وهو مسيطر على الكرة وغالباً ما  تظهر المنافذ في دفاعات الخصوم نتيجة السيطرة الكاملة على اللقاء لان كثرة  الدق بتجيب الدم كما يقولون بالأضافة الى أن الجمهور دوما ما يشجع اللعبة  الجميلة والتي يرى انها ستوصله الى الغاية المنشودة والعكس يحدث عندما يرى  الجمهور بان الفريق لا يؤدي باسلوب الجماعية فإنه يسكت عن التشجيع ويظل  يهتف بغضب في اللاعبين ويشتمهم ظناً منه بأنه سيصلح الحال ولكن لا حياة لمن  تنادي فالهجوم تصله الكرات العالية ويظل الفريق في انتظار الهفوات  الدفاعية للخصم أو المجهودات الفردية التي يقوم بها اللاعبون من خلال  الملكات الفنية العالية لهم وهذه الطريقة لا جدوى منها ولا تقدم كثيراً وهي  طريقة تصلح للفوز على الفرق الضعيفة او التي تمتلك دفاعات ضعيفة وبالتالي  الاعتماد عليها في البطولة الافريقية لا ينفع وغالبا ما يورد الفريق  المهالك تماما كما حدث له أمام الهلال الابيض في بطولة سوداني للممتاز وكما  حدث للفريق في مباراته أمام الوفاق . 
اعتماد المريخ على اللعب الممرحل المبني على الخد وهات والتمرير  الارضي المحكم مع وجود الثقة الجيدة في النفس مع التشجيع الداوي وكذلك  السيطرة المطلقة على وسطة الميدان لا تكون الا من خلال اللعب الارضي واعمال  الضغط على الخصم أي حامل الكرة وافتكاك الكرة بأسرع وقت ممكن مع عدم اتاحة  الفرصة للخصم للتلاعب بالكرة في وسط الميدان مهما كان وزنه وقيمته فعلى  لاعبي المريخ المسارعة بافتكاك الكرة وتضييق المساحات على الخصم واستعادة  الكرة في اسرع وقت ممكن ولو شاهدنا برشلونة بغض النظر عن نتائج فريقها فنحن  نجد بانهم يتبعون اسلوب التكي تاكا وهو اسلوب يعتمد على أن تكون حركة  اللاعبين مبنية على الظهور الفوري لأي لاعب بحوزته الكرة بضرورة الظهور له  لإعطائه ثلاثة خيارات سليمة للعب الكرة أي ظهور ثلاثة لاعبين من اجل مساعدة  اللاعب المستحوذ على الكرة واستلام الكرة منه ومن ثم فتح الخانة وكسب  مساحة في الملعب واذا تم تضييق المساحة على اللاعب الذي بحوزته الكرة  الرجوع الى الخلف لبناء الهجمة من جديد ومن ثم العودة الى الهجوم مرة اخرى  على ان يكون الهجوم مبني على تسليم الكرة وفتح الخانة وتحويل الكرات من  الشمال الى اليمين أي تحويلها من المناطق المزدحمة باللاعبين الى المساحات  الخالية لسهولة الحركة فيها وبالتالي كسب المساحات وتهديد مرمى الخصم  بالإضافة الى أنه وفي حالة فقدان الكرة فإن على اللاعبين استعادة الكرة في  اسرع وقت ممكن بتشكيل ساتر دفاعي من منطقة وجود الكرة وليس في المناطق  البعيدة لوجود لاعبين فيها بمعنى ضرورة اجراء عمليات التغطية السليمة لكل  اللاعبين بسرعة عالية ومن ثم الضغط على حامل الكرة مما يجعله يخطئ في  التمرير او المراوغة ومن ثم افتكاك الكرة واستعادتها لإعادة الهجوم مرة  أخرى بصورة أكثر تركيز .
اذا لم يؤد المريخ مباراة اليوم أمام الاكسبريس بهذا الأسلوب  فإن مباراة السبت القادم امام الكوكب المراكشي ستكون صعبة للغاية ولابد  للمريخ من اتباع اسلوب اللمسة الواحدة في مثل هذه المباريات لأنها الطريق  الامثل للعبور واحراز اكبر عدد من الأهداف خاصة واننا نحتاج لمثل هذه  الطريقة في بناء الهجمة امام فريق سيتكتل دفاعياً بصورة شبه مجمع عليه فهو  يلعب خارج ارضه وسيحاول الخروج باقل عددية من الأهداف وبالتالي فانه سينتهج  الاسلوب الدفاعي مع الاعتماد على الهجوم المرتد وهو ذات الاسلوب الذي  سيتبعه فريق الاهلي في مباراة اليوم لذا وجب على الجهاز الفني للمريخ تكثيف  عمليات الهجوم ليس بالزيادة العددية في المناطق الهجومية ولكن بمثل ما  ذكرنا من ضرورة اللعب السلس المبني على اللمسة الواحدة والسرعة في الانتقال  مع ضرورة فتح اللعب من الأطراف وهذه الجزئية مهمة للغاية لأن فتح اللعب من  الأطراف يساهم كثيراً في حدوث الخلخلة الدفاعية فالكرات التي تأتي من  الأطراف تصبح صعبة المنال بالنسبة للمدافعين وسهلة القنص بالنسبة للمهاجمين  فعملية ابعادها تكون صعبة وعملية ركلها أو ضربها في المرمى تصبح سهلة  لأنها تأتي من منطقة الظل أي خلف المدافعين  مما يجعل من الصعوبة بمكان  التعامل معها .
نرجو من جميع لاعبي المريخ الانصراف نحو المباراة وتركيز جل  تفكيرهم ليس في الفوز بالمباراة وانما بتطبيق المرسوم على ارضية الميدان  وعندها سيتحقق الفوز وسيأتي بطريقة سهلة للغاية خاصة اذا طبق اللاعبون  المرسوم بحذافيره .
على الجماهير نسيان كل الامور الادارية التي حدثت في الايام  الماضية والقيام بعمليات التشجيع المستمر واعتبار مباراة اليوم بروفة  حقيقية للتشجيع الداوي ورفع روح اللاعبين المعنوية خاصة وان الفريق مقبل  على مباراة افريقية مهمة نتمنى ان يصل اليها اللاعبون وهم في قمة الروح  المعنوية .
خالص الود لكم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر 
زاكي الدين الصادق
مريخ ضد الخذلان

*رغم الحملات الموجهة والمكثفة على المريخ وإدارته في هذه الأيام التي تعتبر أيام غاية في الحساسية بالنسبة لفريق الكرة المواجه بمباريات غاية في الخطورة والصعوبة امام الأهلي العطبراوي مساء اليوم، وبعدها مباشرة سيدخل المريخ في أجواء نزال مفصلي امام الكوكب المراكشي في دور الستة عشر مكرر من بطولة الكونفدرالية التي يبقى إستمرار المريخ فيها مهم جدا بعد الخروج من بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا امام الوفاق، لكن رغم أهمية هذه المرحلة بالنسبة للمريخ يواصل إعلامه التغريد خارج السرب وفق حملات لتأليب الرأي العام المريخي بصورة منظمة لم يشهدها تاريخ المريخ القريب أو البعيد وكل ذلك الأمر يتم تحت مظلة المصلحة العامة للمريخ بمنظورهم الغرائبي الذي خول لهم قلب الأوضاع المستقرة في المريخ بطريقة تنم عن قصد لزعزعة هذه الأوضاع وإدخالها في آتون حارق من الفوضى التي باتت في عرفهم تمثل إنتصارا ثوريا على الواقع الإداري في المريخ رغم ان الواقع الإداري المعاش في النادي الكبير ظل يعمل بعزيمة كبيرة منذ ان أتى لديار المريخ مكلفا وليس باحثا عن سلطة كما يدعون ذلك في كل صبيحة نطالع فيها كتاباتهم التي أصبحت عبارة عن كبسولات سامة سممت الأجواء المريخية وعكرت صفوها حتي وصل الفريق بفضل هذا العزف النشاذ لنقطة الهزيمة محليا امام هلال الأبيض ومازلنا نطالع ذات الكبسولات السامة تتفجر قبل مواجهة المغربي التي سيثبت فيها المريخ بأذن الله انه ضد خذلان الأفكار والأقلام التي تنهش في جسده الان بغرض المصلحة العامة التي يضعها هؤلاء كمطية وككلمة حق يراد بها البطلان بعينه.
*من لا يكترث ان تتهيأ الأجواء المريخية قبل مواجهة تعتبر مصيرية ونتيجة البقعة فيها تمثل زاد للمريخ أو إنتكاسة تقوده لنقطة اللاعودة للبطولة عليه ان يصمت تماما ان كان الحديث عن المصلحة المريخية التي يغرد منها هؤلاء بسرب موازي لا يهمه خروج المريخ أو تأهله فهم لديهم الأن نجاحات المريخ ليست بنجاحات ولديهم إستقرار المريخ ليس مهما ولديهم أكثر من وسيلة لزعزعة الإستقرار في المريخ ليثبتوا أمرا واحدا يتمثل في إنتصارهم للذات التي من أجل نصرتها سيذهبون بكل مصلحة حمراء للجحيم.
*للأمانة لا نقسو على أحد منهم بهذا الحديث لاننا نعايش ونرى ما أسفر عنه طرحهم الذي لم يراعي ان الفريق امامه مباريات هامة يجب الإلتفات لها ويجب من أجلها ان يتناسوا إثارة القلاقل التي لها تأثيراتها الكبيرة والتي سيكون الخاسر الأول والأخير منها هو المريخ وجماهيره التي نتمنى منها ان تلتف حول فريقها وان تكون بالقرب منه حتى يغادر محطة الإخفاق الأخيرة ليتمكن من إسعادها في قادم المباريات التي لا تحتمل كل ذلك الذي يدور الأن في الساحة المريخية المطالب أهلها بتفويت كل الفرص التي يسعى عبرها الكثيرون الأن للنيل من المريخ و إخراجه خالي الوفاض وهذا الأمر بوقفة أهل المريخ الصادقة لن يحدث مطلقا حتى وان أراد له بعضهم الحدوث.
وهج أخير
*مباراة الأهلي اليوم تمثل خير بروفة للمواجهة القارية لهذا نتمنى ان يسعى من خلالها إيميال لمعالجة الكثير من النقاط خاصة في الجوانب الهجومية التي يجب ان تكون فاعلة في لقائيي الأكسبريس والمراكشي.
*المريخ عودنا على هزم التحكيم والتنجيم والأن ننتظر منه هزم معاول الهدم ايضا بعد ان نشطت تكسيرا في جسده.
*ويبقى السؤال من المستفيد من زعزعة الوضع في المريخ لهذه الدرجة رغم ما يواجه به الفريق من مباريات هامة جدا؟؟.
*حتماً الإجابة عند ثوار المصلحة المريخية الجدد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*# ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﻪ _ ﺗﻄﻴﺮ _ ﻳﺎﻭﺯﻳﺮ
# ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﻪ _ ﺗﻐﻮﺭ _ ﺑﺎلجمهور
# ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻨﺎ _ ﻗﻮﻩ
# ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻨﺎ _ ﻗﻮﻩ
ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻫﺘﺎﻓﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﻓﻮﺭﻱ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮﻳﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺄﻛﺪﻭﺍ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺫﺍﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﻭﻳﻪ ﺑﻔﻌﻞ ﻓﺎﻋﻞ
ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻏﻔﻴﺮ ﺷﻬﺪﻩ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺗﺘﻘﺪﻣﻬﻢ ﺭﻭﺍﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺮﻭﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
ﺇﻧﺘﺸﺎﺭ ﻛﺜﻴﻒ ﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﺍﻻﻣﻦ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺧﻮﻓﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺪﻭﺙ ﺍﻧﻔﻼﺗﺎﺕ
ﻣﻨﺎﻭﺷﺎﺕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻻﺧﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻳﺪﻳﻦ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺧﻠﻖ ﺑﻠﺒﻠﻪ ﻭﺍﻓﺸﺎﻝ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ
ﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﻏﺮﻳﺐ ﻻﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﻪ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﻩ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻟﻴﻤﻮﻧﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺧﺘﻔﺎﺋﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺐ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻮﻑ ﻳﺘﻮﺟﺲ ﻗﻠﻮﺑﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻪ
ﺧﻼﺻﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ
_1 ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺬﻛﺮﻩ ﻭﺭﻓﻌﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﺋﻲ ﻭﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﻳﻪ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﻪ
_2 ﺍﻟﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﻭﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺍﺯﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﻪ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ
_3 ﺗﻜﻮﻳﻦ ﺟﺴﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺮﻭﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺍﺗﺴﺎﺏ ﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻛﺮﻩ ﺣﺘﻲ تسليمها الوزير .











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
مــا فــي داعــي

× أرى هناك مبادئ فتنة إعلامية وجماهيرية في الديار الحمراء ،بسبب تباين في وجهات النظر حول بقاء لجنة تسير النادي الكبير أو ذهابها ، قبل إكمال فترتها المحددة في أواخر الشهر الحالي بحول الله تعالى .
× الرأي عندي هو ، أن التوافق والتوادد المعهود في المريخ أهم وأفضل مليون مرة من موضوع ذهاب التسيير أو بقاءها .
× الشرخ في جدار الكيان لن يندمل بسهولة حتى عقب زوال المسبب ، لأن كل فئة سوف تواصل في نهجها المرسوم ، عندما تؤول الدولة إلى الجهة الأخرى وتذهب الإمور للغير بكل تأكيد .
× منذ ان عرفنا النادي الأحمر وجدناه سمحا مسامحا متسامحا مترابطا ، غير متنافر ولا متصادم الشئ الذي ساق البعض ليطلق عليه اسم الصفوة .
×صحيح جدا أن لجنة التسيير أخفقت كثيرا في بعض الملفات وقصرت تب في نواحي مؤثرة على مسيرة الفريق في البطولات التي ينافس عليها .
× ولكن الوقائع والحقائق تقول أن هذه هي كرة القدم ،فالاخفاقات على الملعب تحدث في كرة القدم حتى وإن كان النادي غنيا وغير ناقصا في كل المعينات .
× ماذا ينفص نادي مازيمبي حتى يخسر أمام الوداد ؟ وهل في أية مقارنة بين إمكانيات مازيمبي والوداد في كل شيئ؟
× أنا شخصيا كنت سأكون سعيدا لو تنحت لجنة التسيير وجاء من هو أفضل منها حالا ومالا ، ولكني الان احترمها جدا وهي تقرر اكمال فترتها المتبقي لها أقل من شهر .
× ماتبفى للجنة التسيير غير كاف لتكوين لجنة ، ولن تتمكن الجهات من إقناع من تريدهم خلفا لناس ونسي .
× كنت أتمنى من الذين يرفضون بقاء هذه اللجنة لأيام معدودات ، بقيادة الزعيم مزمل ، أن يشكروا هذه اللجنة ويدعموا قرارها بخصوص مواصلة العمل حتى قيام الجمعية بإذن الله تعالى .
× المريخ تعرض للخروج من الأدوار التمهيدية كثيرا رغم ان الحال كان ميسورا ، وفشل الأحمر الوهاج في الظفر بالدوري المحلي رغم تواجد أفضل اللاعبين الوطنيين أو الأجانب ، أمثال الحضري وإيداهور ووارغوا وليما .
× إذن الصبر والتعامل بالحكمة والحفاظ على الوحدة والكلمة الطيبة بين مكونات المريخ ، أفضل وأرحم من الفوز على الكوكب والظفر بالدوري الممتاز .
× ما يكتبه مزمل له تأثير يفوق كل كتاب الصحافة ببلادنا الرياضة بلا استثناء ، وهذا ما يجعلنا نضع أيادينا على قلوبنا من تأثير ما يخطه ذلك اليراع الفتاك هذه الأيام .
× ولأجل ذلك أطلب من أخي الحبيب مزمل أن يلجم قلمه برهة لنحافظ على الكيان حتى قيام الانتخابات وهي ليست بالبعيدة .
× مزمل لا أزكيه على الاخرين ولكني أعرفه أكثر من غيره ، فأقول هو أكثر صحفي يحب المريخ بل وصل درجة أنه يعتبر المريخ مثل بيته وأهله فيتأثر بما يحدث فيه أكثر منا جميعا ، وهذه النفطة هي التي تجعله يندفع اندفاعا للدفاع عن حياض الزعيم .
× وحتى هذه اللجنة لم تجد دعما من صحفي مثل ما وجدته من مزمل ، فالمزمل سعى جاهدا لتدعيم هذه اللجنة وحاول اقناع رجال المال والنشاط للدخول في لجنة التسيير من أمثال رجل الأعمل أبوالقاسم برطم ، وادم سوداكال وأبوجريشة واخرين ، فهذه المواقف المشهودة تؤكد حرص الرجل على استمرار التسيير وليس لديه شيئ غير نصرة الزعيم أبدا أبدا .
× الان أصبح بقاء لجنة التسيير أمر واقع فأي كتابات محبطة وناقدة ستضر المريخ كثيرا ولن تفيد ، وهذا ما لانرضاه ولن يرضاه العشاق .
× نناشد الجماهير أن تقف مع الفريق وتدعم اللاعبين ، ابتداءا من مباراة اليوم ، والبعد عن أي شيئ يعكر الصفو أو يقود الصفوة للمواجهات مع بعضها البعض كما حدث في الهلال مؤخرا .
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول أن المريخ ناد كبير، وما به سقم الان سيزول فحكموا العقول .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدرب لوك إيمَل لكووورة : مستمر مع المريخ


كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

قال البلجيكي لوك إيمل، المدير الفني لفريق المريخ السوداني، إنه مستمر في عمله كاشفا في تصريح خص به كووورة يوم الأحد، أنه اجتمع حتى وقت متأخر من مساء السبت مع ثلاثة من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة للتشاور حول العديد من الجوانب التي تخص الفريق.

وأكد المدير الفني البلجيكي "باقي في موقعي بالمريخ ومستمر في عملي معه ولا شيء يمنعني من ذلك، وسوف أقود تدريب الفريق مساء الأحد".

وأتم "أوضحت للإدارة أننا يجب أن نعمل معا وبتركيز شديد على المهمة الإفريقية الكبيرة التي تنتظرنا أمام الكوكب المراكشي".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسعى لاستعادة الانتصارات في الدوري السوداني



كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

يسعى فريق المريخ للعودة إلى سكة الإنتصارات، ونسيان تعثره في الجولتين السابقتين بتعادله مع الخرطوم الوطني سلبيا، ثم خسارته امام الهلال الاُبَيِّض 0-1، وذلك حين يستضيف الأهلي عَطْبَرَة، مساء الإثنين، على ملعبه بمدينة أم درمان، في مباراة مؤجلة من الأسبوع 10، بسبب مشاركة المريخ الأفريقية.

يحتل المريخ المركز الثاني برصيد 30 نقطة وتفصله نقطة واحدة عن الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي شندي، اللذان يطمعان في إحتلال الوصافة، في حال حدوث تعثر جديد له، بينما للأهلي عطبرة 17 نقطة في المركز 12.

أما ضيفه فريق الأهلي عطبرة صاحب العروض القوية والمميزة، يحتل المركز 12 برصيد 17 نقطة.

يتخذ المريخ من مباراة الأهلي فرصة للإستعداد النهائي لمباراته أمام الكوكب المراكشي المغربي، يوم السبت القادم، في ام درمان، بدور الترضية لكأس الاتحاد الافريقي، وفي ذات الوقت لا يحتمل وضع الفريق في الترتيب المزيد من اهدار النقاط.

وخاض المريخ مساء الأحد تدريبه الختامي، وسط قرارات اتخذها مجلس المريخ السبت، والتي كان من بينها إقالة عضو الجهاز الفني حاتم بلهويشات، وتكوين لجنة تحقيق لبعض اللاعبين.

وجاء التدريب مفعما بالحيوية، وتحدث بعده المدير الفني لوك إيمل لوسائل الإعلام: "مباراة الأهلي عطبرة هي مرحلة الإعداد الآخيرة لمواجهة الكوكب المراكشي، والمعنويات عالية في صفوف اللاعبين".

أما الفريق الضيف، فإنه عاد لسكة الإنتصارات بفوز قوي خارج ملعبه على المريخ كوستي بنتيجة 1-0، ويقود  تدريبه لاعب المريخ السابق وأفضل لاعب محور في ثمانينات القرن الماضي جمال أبوعَنْجَة، ويمتاز الفريق بصلابة وقوة الآداء ويملك حارس مرمى صاعد ومميز هو عوض كافي الذي نال شرف الإستدعاء لمباراتي السودان ضد ساحل العاج في مارس/آذار الماضي.

وفي مدينة شندي شمال السودان، يخوض الأهلي شندي وضيفه الخرطوم معركة يتوقع أن تكون شرسة لتكريس الهيمنة على المركز الثالث، ويملك الفريقان ذات الرصيد 29 نقطة.

كان الخرطوم الوطني لفت الأنظار بمستواه الفني القوي في مباراة المريخ الأسبوع الماضي، والتي كان فيها أقرب للفوز.

أما الأهلي شندي فإنه قدم حصة كروية ممتعة يوم الجمعة، وختمها بالفوز على مضيفه الأهلي الخرطوم 3-1.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام يجري تعديلا جديدا على مباريات الممتاز

 أجرى الاتحاد السوداني تعديلا على موعد مباراة الأهلي مدني والهلال كادوقلي، بالدوري الممتاز، لتلعب يوم 10 مايو/آيار الجاري بدلا عن يوم 2 مايو، وذلك نسبة للخطاب المقدم من نادي الهلال كادوقلي لتعذر السفر من نيالا إلى الخرطوم بسبب ظروف الطيران.

كما تم تعديل موعد مباراة نادي النسور الخرطوم، والأمير البحراوي لتلعب يوم 8 مايو بدلا من يوم 6، بدار الرياضة بأم درمان.

*

----------


## مزمل سعيد

*عااااجل ::: إرهاصات بحل التسيير وتعيين لجنة جديدة للمريخ بقيادة الوالي !
ديربي سبورت :الخرطوم
متابعات :رئيس التحرير
علمت ديربي سبورت من مصادر موثوقة أن هناك اتجاهاً قوياً داخل وزارة الشباب والرياضة الولائية لحل لجنة التسيير المريخية وتعيين جديدة خلال الساعات القادمة  بقيادة جمال الوالي الرئيس السابق . وكانت تحركات واتصالات نشطت حتى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم في هذا الإتجاه وربما تتضح الصورة تماماً نهار اليوم خاصة أن لجنة تسيير المريخ أعلنت عن مؤتمر صحفي ظهر اليوم بفندق كنون بالخرطوم 2 لتوضيح الحقائق بشأن الأوضاع في المريخ والذي  تفاقمت الأزمة فيه أمس بوجود مجموعات جماهيرية بالنادي للمطالبة برحيل لجنة التسيير الحالية بينما كانت هناك آراء مناوئة لذلك وحدثت بعض الاحتكاكات والمناقشات العنيفة . وستتابع ديربي سبورت التطورات اولا بأول

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بركان رياضي
أحمد دراج
عين وأصابتك يامريخ

- مساء اليوم نلاعب الأهلي عطبرة فهل يعلم الجميع ذلك.
- منذ زمن بعيد ولا نرى الشرطة تحرس تدريبات المريخ.
- هل وصل الحال في المريخ أن تحرس الشرطة تدريبانتا.
- الأوضاع تتفجر داخل دار النادي.
- جبهة إنقاذ المريخ وجبهة معادية للإنقاذ.
- ناس تهتف ( التسيير تطير) و ( التسيير تغور بالجمهور).
- وناس تهتف ( مصالح شخصية والمريخ ضحية ).
- جبهة الإنقاذ تهتف (قرار جمهوري الوالي ضروري) و (الوالي الوالي رئيس طوالي).
- هتافات أخرى (جمعية بس).
- المريخ في محنة ياسادة .
- المريخ في أزمة.
- مريخنا يعاني وروابطه تحزبت ضد التسيير .
- المشكلة يا صفوة ليست في التسيير .
- المشكلة بعد ذهاب التسيير .
- التسيير ذاهبة وراحلة يوم 27 مايو .
- هل أستعدينا وجهزنا مابعد عهد ونسي .
- هل يعقل المريخ تتعاقب عليهو لجنتين تسيير وننتظر الثالثة.
- مايحصل عندنا أصبح حصري علينا وبس .
- هل يريد الصفوة تسيير جديدة أم نتنع بالجمعية و (الحشاش أملى شبكته).
- مبلغ ( 8 ) مليار في طريقها لخزنة المريخ والجميع يسأل مين أين لك هذا ياونسي.
- جماهير المريخ أبحت لا تثق في مثل هكذا وعود ياونسي.
- مؤتمر صحفي بكانون نهار اليوم بكانون.
- هل من جديد ياتسيير سننتظره في مؤتمركم الصحفي.
- روابط المريخ أعلنت العصيان على التسيير.
- من قبل سمعنا أن رئيس المريخ ( خط أحمر ) واليوم تبدل الحال وتم رفع الحصانة عن الرئيس ( أرحل ).

بركان هادئ :

- في عهد ( جمال ) لا توجد مشاكل مالية ولا إعلامية .
- ( جمال ) رجل سخي وأعطى المريخ كل شيئ .
- في عهد ( جمال ) لا توجد متاريس .
- ( جمال ) محبوب والكل يلهث خلف رئاسته للمريخ.
- لماذا ذهب الرئيس السابق (جمال الوالي).
- هل زالت الأسباب التي جعلت ( جمال ) يستقيل من المريخ.
- هل نستعد لإستقبال (الوالي).

بركان خامد :

- يتفق الجميع علي (جمال الوالي) ولا يتفقون حب والإخلاص للمريخ الكيان .
- من قبل كنا نحتاج لمن يقف معنا أمام الإتحاد العام فلم نجد غير قلة من المخلصين للكيان.
- المريخ يتعرض للمؤامرات من الإتحاد العام والحكام ولا نجد من يجتمع للدفاع عنه .
- بكري المدينة عاوز (700.000) ج طيب الكاش القبضو من ( جمال الوالي ) دا كان شنو .

بركان ثائر :

- السبت القادم عندنا كورة إفريقية .
- المراكشي يحتاج لشفوت في المدرجات وشفوت في الميدان .
- سيبوا الشعارات وتحملوا مسئولية الدفاع عن المريخ .
- قوة المريخ من قوة جماهيره وإعلامه .
- المريخ يحتاجنا جميعا .
- التحزب ما كويس .
- لا (والياب) لا (ونساب) المريخ أولى بالإخلاص والوفاء .
- الدولة مادعمتنا ليه الناس ما تعتصم امام (وزارة الشباب والرياضة) و(مكتب والي الخرطوم) و ( رئاسة الجمهورية ) و ( جهاز الأمن ) .
فوهة بركان :

- يا ( جمال ) ريح الناس تعال وتخلى عن المنتفعين .
- مرحب بك لأن المريخاب في محنة بي سببك .
- ذهبت وأشعلت النيران وقبل حضورك النيران تشتعل من جديد.
- أسمعوها مني الكل سيلهث خلف سوداكال من أجل الجمعية القادمة .
- ننتظر تدخل رئاسة الجمهورية لتعود للمريخ هيبته .
براكين حمراء :

- أدعموا اللاعبين معنويا.
- اليوم أهلي عطبرة والسبت القادم الكوكب المراكشي .
- ياصفوة نفرة القروبات من اجل المريخ فرجاءاً لا تخلطوا الأمور.
- خلونا جميعا مع المريخ .
- بالامس كتبنا عن من دمر المريخ .
- نتمنى إستقرار المريخ .
- المريخ قادر على العودة من بعيد والإنقضاض على الكوكب المراكشي فقط ننشد تهيئة الاجواء من قبل جماهير المريخ ومجلس الإدارة .
- شكرا ياتسيير فعلتم كل ما بوسعكم .
- نبارك للعريس الصفوة ( خالد أدم ) الملقب بالديكشنري أحد رواد دار المريخ وحوش الإستاد الدخول للقفص الذهبي .
- كذلك نبارك للعريس الصفوة (عوض الجيد سليمان) عضو تجمع روابط المريخ ورئيس رابطة مريخاب سوق ليبيا وبالرفاه والبنين .
- يارب أحفظ المريخ وأبناؤه من الفتن وأنصرنا اليوم والسبت القادم .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البلجيكي لوك ايمال: إقالة مساعدي قرار غريب ومباراة الإكسبريس ليست سهلة

اعترف البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ بصعوبة المواجهة التي تنتظر فريقه مساء اليوم أمام أهلي عطبرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن الأحمر يخوض المباراة في ظل ظروف صعبة للغاية على الصعيدين الفني والإداري حيث يعاني الفريق من موجة وسط لاعبيه الأمر الذي جعله يفقد عدداً كبيراً منهم في الفترة الأخيرة الى جانب الأجواء المتوترة على الصعيد الإداري وعلّق ايمال على إقالة مساعده التونسي حاتم بنهوشان وقال إن هذا الأمر غير جيد بكل تأكيد وحدث سيئ ومؤسف بالنسبة له لكن حدث ما حدث وهذا قرار مجلس إدارة واجب الاحترام وفي النهاية الإقالة تمت واحتجاجي من عدمه لن يغيّر شيئاً وقلّل ايمال من أهمية الحديث عن لجنة التحقيق والمحاسبة التي كوّنها المجلس لتحقق معه حول التصريحات التي أطلقها قبل مباراة الفريق أمام هلال الأبيض وقال إن التحقيق معه قرار مجلس يحترمه لكنه لا يفكر فيه حالياً لأنه الآن منشغل بتجهيز فريقه للمباراة الأفريقية المهمة التي تنتظره أمام الكوكب المراكشي ويعمل بجدية من أجل مساعدة الأحمر على تحقيق نتيجة جيدة في جولة الذهاب حتى تدفع به لمجموعات الكونفدرالية ولتفادي المجهول في مباراة الإياب بالمغرب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب اللياقة بالاكسبريس: سنتفوق علي المريخ

قال مدرب اللياقة بالاهلي عطبري ايهاب مصري الجنسية انهم في وضع جيد علي مستوي اللياقة البدنية خاصة بعد التدريبات القوية خلال الفترة الماضية واشار ان اعمار اللاعبين الصغيرة ساعدته كثيرا في مهمته وظهر ذلك جليا في مباريات الممتاز الماضية واوضح ان الاهلي سيتفوق علي المريخ اليوم بدنياً بعد الاستقرار الكبير في هذا الجانب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خواطر رياضية
د. صلاح الدين محمد عثمان
تسجيلات المريخ اللغز المحير ..!

• حملت الأخبار مؤخراً بأن لجنة التسيير بنادي المريخ قد أوكلت أمر تسجيلات يونيو القادم للجنة برئاسة اللواء كمال شقاق الناطق الرسمي باسم النادي والتي نأمل أن تجئ حسب حوجة النادي لبعض الخانات المختلفة في التشكيلة خاصة في الوسط والدفاع والاستفادة من بعض الخانات الشاغرة في كشف الفريق.
• لقد اعتدنا كل عام من إدارة الفريق بدلاً من أن تدعم حوجة الفريق بنجوم جدد يسدون حوجة الفريق الماسة لهم نجدها تقوم بعملية للشطب العشوائي الذي لا يخدم الفريق على الإطلاق وتقوم بالتخريب والهدم بدلاً من الإصلاح عن طريق شطب ما يسمي عند الإعلام الرياضي بالحرس القديم والذين هم قلبهم على النادي والذين يدينون له بالولاء.
• أقول إن الاتجاه لشطب الحرس القديم فيما مضي أتي بنتائج غير مفرحة للقاعدة المريخية التي تسمي زلزال الملاعب، ونضرب هنا مثلاً لذلك في أخلاء خانة درة الملاعب السودانية فيصل العجب ومن قبله القنبلة الموقوتة التي تم تفجيرها وأدارت العقول مائة وثمانون درجة بشطب اللاعب الفذ والهداف الذي قل أن يجود الزمان بمثله منتصر الزاكي زيكو وكذا الحال كذلك مع قيثارة الكرة السودانية هيثم كمال طمبل ونذكر في الإطار نفسه نصرالدين الشغيل أحد الركائز الهامة الآن في وسط فريق الهلال وأحسن لاعب وسط في السودان أقول كل ذك وفي خاطري شطب عبدالحميد السعودي وأحمد الباشا وعبده الشيخ وعلاء الدين البلدوزر وجمعة جابر وباكمبا والحارس مرتضي لاعب الشباب وأيضاً محمد كمال وقلق وحمد الشجرة وغيرهم الكثيرين ممن أصبحوا الآن دعامات للفرق التي ذهبوا إليها مثل سعيد السعودي وسفاري وموسى الزومة والطاهر الحاج وعنكبة وعمر سليمان وأكرم الهادي سليم وإيهاب زغبير.
• يحدث كل ذلك وأن التسجيلات على أرض الواقع المعاش هي اللغز المحير للجميع وتتم بدو رؤية ثاقبة من الفنيين والكشيفين الذين يحضرون كل الدوريات للدرجات المختلفة وأخذ رأيهم مما يؤدي لتسجيل لاعبين لا يرجي منهم والذين يتم تسجيلهم بواسطة السماسرة الذين همهم كله في الكاش ولا تهمهم مصلحة الفريق وبعد أن يتناولوا المعلوم يتم شطبهم أو إعارتهم لفريق في أول تسجيلات قادمة لأن حوجة الفريق للاعب المناسب لم تؤخذ في الاعتبار، أقول بأن التسجيلات وبكل أسف ليس فيها ما يضاف بل قديم يعاد كالعادة.
• خبر هام نهديه للجنة التسجيلات الحالية مفادة بأن الحرس القديم الذين تم شطبهم فيما مضي هم الآن أصحاب الكلمة والتألق في الأندية التي ذهبوا إليها وتحقيق الانتصارات على فرق المريخ نفسها وهم أشد اللاعبين حماساً لهزيمة الفريق كما نشاهد ونضرب مثلاً بقلق وأكرم الهادي.
• التسجيلات الماضية لم تك على ما يرام والمطلوب الآن تسجيل لاعبين أقوياء البنية ويجيدون اللعب الضاغط والعنيف والعين الحارة التي ترهب المنافسين وليس مثل أولئك الذين يتساقطون كما تتساقط أوراق الأشجار في الخريف.
• الكثيرين من المهتمين بمجالات العمل الفني الرياضي يتساءلون عن اختيار اللاعبين المحترفين هل هم نقطة تحول في تاريخ ومسار هذه الأندية من أجل إحداث التطور المنشود والتميز، نحن حقيقة لا نريد أنصاف المحترفين الذين ليس عندهم ما يقدمونه والحذر كل الحذر من الوقوع في الأخطاء الماضية في هذا الإطار وأمامنا تجربة المحترف كريم الحسن الفاشل بكل المقاييس.
• المحترفين الحاليين بالفرقة كوفي واوكرا وتراوري وجمال سالم هم الأجدر بالبقاء ولا للترشيحات التي أصبحنا نقرأها كل صباح ومساء على عناوين الصحف العريضة والتي هي حسب اعتقادي عمل خير أريد به باطل.
• ختاماً أقول المريخ أيها السادة في مفترق الطرق والحذر ثم الحذر.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
الاقْتِراع يجنب المريخ الفْرَاغ

×قبل أن يتوصل الوزير لاتفاق يقضي بتكوين لجنة التسيير الحالية، دخل نادي المريخ في متاهة كبيرة بحثاً عن أسماء تقبل التكليف وبالتالي الإشراف على المريخ إدارياً حتى قيام الجمعية العمومية، وهي المهمة الرسمية التي كلُفت بها اللجنة، بغية توصل النادي الأحمر للاستقرار الإداري عقب الاستقالات المتكررة لمجالس الإدارات السابقة ، سواء أكانت تلك المجالس منتخبة أو تسييرية.

×دخول نادي المريخ في متاهة التكوين وفراغ الاستقالات ، قبل اسناد مهمة التسيير إلى ونسي ورفاقه جعل المريخاب- إعلاماً وجمهور- يشفقون على حال النادي ، كيف لا والوزير يفشل في الوصول إلى صيغة متفق عليها تقضي بدخول رجالات المال والأعمال المريخاب إلى قائمة التسيير المنتظرة ، الأمر الذي جعل الإعلام يقول -وقتها- بأن خلافة مجلس جمال الوالي ضرب من ضروب المستحيلات في ظل ارتفاع سقف المنصرفات إضافة إلى ارتفاع حجم التعاقدات.

×حقيقة أتعجب للهجوم المستمر الذي يشنه البعض على لجنة التسيير، والحديث عن الفشل من منطلق حرصهم على استقرار الفريق، فالأقلام التي ظلت تهاجم قيادات التسيير هذه الأيام هي نفس الأقلام التي فشلت في تقديم أسماء لإدارة المريخ من بوابة التسيير قبل أن يتسلم ونسي ورفاقه هذه المهمة المستحيلة بشهادة الأقلام المذكورة، والأمر الذي يثير الدهشة أكثر هو أن الإعلام المريخي قال بأن اللجنة تم تكوينها دون أخذ مشورة كبار المريخ من مجلس شورى وما إلى ذلك، وهذا القول مردود على أصحابه إذ أن اللجنة الحالية تم تكوينها بعد مفاوضات مارثونية امتدت أكثر من شهر مع رجال المال والأعمال المريخاب الذين رفضوا التكليف الواحد تلوا الآخر بحجج مختلفة نحترمها كامل الاحترام.

×حرص الإعلام على استقرار المريخ، كان سيدفعه إلى التمسك بخيار قيام الجمعية العمومية، ذلك حتى لا نعود عند نهاية الموسم الجاري للمطالبة بلجنة تسيير جديدة، لتشرف على التسجيلات الرئيسية للموسم القادم، وغير ذلك فترة الفراغ التي خلفتها استقالات مجلس الوالي ، تؤكد على أن تكوين لجنة جديدة يطلب الوقت والتفاوض والاتفاق حول الاسماء الجديدة ، فهل تكفي الخمسة أيام قبل جولة الكوكب المراكشي في الوصول إلى لجنة التسيير الجديدة، التي يطالب بها بعض الزملاء في الإعلام؛ أم إن الأخوة في الإعلام المريخي وصلوا في الخفاء إلى تكوين لجنة تسيير متفق عليها وينتظرون تقديمها إلى الوزير للتأمين عليها من سكات دون أجراء أي مشاورات.

×قبل فترة ظلت بعض الأقلام في الإعلام المريخي تطالب لجنة التسيير بإكمال مهمتها الرسمية وذلك بالتحضير للعمومية، فهل انتهت تلك المطالب بمجرد دخول الفريق إلى فترة التسجيلات، وهل نجاح التسجيلات يقف على المال فقط دوناً عن المحافظة على اللاعبين الحاليين، ومحاولة دعمهم بآخرين..وهل نجحت تلك الأقلام التي تهاجم التسيير حالياً في دفع المجالس السابقة إلى النجاح خلال التسجيلات.. وهل جنبت المريخ شرور فقه المكايدات في التسجيلات بين المريخ والهلال، وهل تسجيل لاعبين بمبالغ خرافية يقود المريخ إلى الاستقرار علماً بأن قائد الفريق راجي على سبيل المثال تمت إعادة قيده بمبلغ (200) مليون قبل خمس سنوات وتم التجديد له قبل موسم واحد بمبلغ مليار برغم تقدمه في السن.. فأين هي المصلحة التي يدعيها البعض في ترسيخ مثل هذه الممارسات عوضاً عن التعامل الواقعي حسب موارد النادي؟

×مشكلة الأندية السودانية هي الإدارة، هذه الحقيقة معلومة للجميع، بغض النظر عن كون تلك الإدارة مؤقتة على غرار التسيير أو إدارة منتخبة رسمياً، تلك الحقيقة لم تكن غائبة عن مجتمع المريخ في يوم من الأيام، بل كان الجميع يؤمنون بفشل الإدارة الجديدة إثر فشل المجلس السابق برغم الاموال التي توفرت له، لذلك علينا العمل على تجنب المشكلات المالية بأفكار جديدة وليس التكرار الممل للأحداث وتبادل رجال الأعمال الجلوس على الكراسي الإدارية بذات الطريقة ومن هذه المنطلق فالعمومية هي المطلب وليس التسيير.

في القائم

×أفضل ما فعلته لجنة التسيير هو توضيح حجم المنصرفات للمجتمع المريخي.

×حيث ذكر أمين المال أن المريخ يحتاج إلى نحو ما يقارب الـ(12) مليار موسمياً.

×إضافة إلى تميلك العامة للحقائق حول المصروفات اليومية ومرتبات اللاعبين والأجهزة الفنية.

×ما يعني بان المجلس المنتخب القادم يعلم حجم المهمة التي تنتظره.

×تضخيم الأرقام سياسة ابعدت رجال المال المريخاب عن العمل التنفيذي بمجلس الإدارة.

× الآن أي عضوا يترشح للانتخابات القادمة يعلم حقيقة المهمة وحجم المال المطلوب لتسيير النشاط.

×أيضاً جميع المريخاب يعلمون احتياجات المريخ المالية، ويمكن عمل نفرة موسمية قبل التسجيلات؛ لتوفير المبالغ المطلوبة، بشكل يساهم في تنفيذ خيارات الجهاز الفني.

×مستقبلاً ننتظر تكوين لجان استثمارية منفصلة من مجلس الإدارة ، حتى تضع خطة عمل استثمارية تعفي النادي من الاعتماد على النفرات وجيوب الافراد.

×أقترب موعد الجمعية العمومية، ونرى أن الأفضل استمرار التسيير خلال الشهر الأخير.

× ذلك حتى يتجنب المريخ الفراغ الإداري خلال مباراتي الذهاب والإياب، وحتى نتجنب سيطرة السماسرة على التسجيلات.

شبك خارجي

# إذا عرفنا كيف فشلنا نفهم كيف نجح.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* انباء عن تقديم الهلال طلب لاستعارة شيبوب من القيرواني

علمت المتابعات ان نادي الهلال بصدد مخاطبة شبيبة القيروان التونسي لاستعارة لاعبه والمحترف السوداني في صفوفه شرف شيبوب للإنضمام لكشوفات الهلال في التسجيلات التكميلية القادمة من اجل دعم خطوط الفريق .. ومن المتوقع ان تكون انتقال شيبوب بالاعارة للهلال حديث الوسط الرياضي بعد الملابسات المثيرة التي جرت حول اللاعب خلال الفترة الماضية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ï»£ï؛ھï؛­ï؛ڈ ï؛چï»ںï»œï»®ï»›ï؛گ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï؛چï»›ï؛¸ï»² ï»³ï؛کï»Œï؛®ï؛½ ï»»ï»§ï»¬ï»´ï؛ژï؛­ ï»‹ï؛¼ï؛’ï»² ï»£ï؛´ï؛ژï؛€ ï؛چï»£ï؛² ï؛چï»»ï؛£ï؛ھ

ï؛—ï»Œï؛®ï؛½ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ھï»³ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»¨ï»² ï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï؛چï»ںï»œï»®ï»›ï؛گ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï؛چï»›ï؛¸ï»² ï»£ï»¨ï؛ژï»“ï؛² ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»»ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»² ï»ںï»®ï»‹ï»œï؛” ï؛»ï؛¤ï»´ï؛” ï؛چï»£ï؛² ï؛چï»»ï؛£ï؛ھ ï»‹ï»کï؛گ ï؛§ï؛´ï؛ژï؛­ï؛“ ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»ھ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»¯ ï؛ƒï»£ï؛ژï»، ï؛چï»­ï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï»´ï»ڑ ï؛چï؛³ï»”ï»² ï»­ï؛چï؛­ï»ڈï»¤ï؛– ï؛چï»ںï»®ï»‹ï»œï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛¼ï؛¤ï»´ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ھï؛­ï؛ڈ ï؛£ï؛´ï»¦ ï؛‘ï»¨ï»Œï؛’ï»´ï؛¸ï؛” ï»‹ï» ï»² ï؛—ï؛®ï»™ ï؛©ï»›ï؛” ï؛چï»»ï؛£ï؛کï»´ï؛ژï»ƒï»² ï»­ï»—ï؛ژï»‌ ï»£ï؛´ï؛†ï»­ï»ںï»®ï»¥ ï»“ï»² ï؛‡ï؛©ï؛چï؛­ï؛“ ï»§ï؛ژï؛©ï»± ï؛چï»ںï»œï»®ï»›ï؛گ ï؛چï»¥ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ھï؛­ï؛ڈ ï؛—ï»Œï؛®ï؛½ ï»»ï»§ï»¬ï»´ï؛ژï؛­ ï»‹ï؛¼ï؛’ï»² ï؛‘ï»Œï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï؛ھï»‘ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»”ï؛ژï؛ںï»²ï؛€ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛®ï»£ï»² ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»ھ ï»­ï؛—ï»¢ ï؛—ï»کï؛ھï»³ï»¢ ï؛چï»¹ï؛³ï»Œï؛ژï»“ï؛ژï؛• له .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻛﺸﻲ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻻﻧﻬﻴﺎﺭ ﻋﺼﺒﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ

ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻛﺸﻲ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻟﻮﻋﻜﺔ ﺻﺤﻴﺔ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻭﻟﻤﺒﻴﻚ ﺍﺳﻔﻲ ﻭﺍﺭﻏﻤﺖ ﺍﻟﻮﻋﻜﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺣﺴﻦ ﺑﻨﻌﺒﻴﺸﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺮﻙ ﺩﻛﺔ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻴﺎﻃﻲ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﺐ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻻﻧﻬﻴﺎﺭ ﻋﺼﺒﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺟﻲﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﻣﻲ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻭﺗﻢ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻹﺳﻌﺎﻓﺎﺕ له .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشكر لالتراس المريخ 

 يتوجه رئيس قطاع المناشط بنادي المريخ  الكابتن معتصم مالك  بالشكر لافراد    التراس المريخ  التى اسهمت بشكل فاعل   فى كل الانتصارات التى حققها فريق  المريخ فى منشط كرة السلة    واخرها  الانتصار المستحق علي فريق الهلال مساء السبت الماضي .
 وان الدماء التى  سالت علي ارض الملعب من افراد التراس المريخ  لحماية اللاعبين   ما هي الا   جهد خالص فى سبيل المريخ الكيان وتعبيرا عن روح الانتماء الصادق .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
ابوبكر الأمين
اللجنة تغور بالجمهور

*  ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﻪ ﺗﻄﻴﺮ ﻳﺎﻭﺯﻳﺮ.. ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﻪ ﺗﻐﻮﺭ ﺑﺎلجمهور..ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻨﺎ ﻗﻮة... ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ  هتافات جمهور المريخ الوفية للكيان والتي عبرت أمس عن مطالب الشارع المريخي  بالرﺣﻴﻞ الفوري ﻟﻠﺠﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮية ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺄﻛﺪﻭﺍ دون شك وبالدليل  القاطع ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺫﺍﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻲ المجهول ﺑﻔﻌﻞ هؤلاء التسيريين...
* ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ  ﻏﻔﻴﺮ وواع جدا قدم هذا المطلب بطريقة حضارية وعصرية ومارس حقه الذي كفله له  الدستور والنظام الأساسي للنادي بطريقة مثالية فريدة حيث شهدت ﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ  ﻣﺴﺎﺀ امس ذلك الحشد الذي يعتبر موكب البداية لمواكب قادمات حتى تذهب هذه  التسيير غير مأسوف عليها حيث تقدمتهم جبهة ﺭﻭﺍﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺮﻭﺑﺎﺕ  ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ...
* ولم يحتاج الإنتشار الكثيف ﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﺍﻻﻣﻦ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ  ﺧﻮﻓﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺪﻭﺙ ﺍﻧﻔﻼﺗﺎﺕ إلى أي عناء لأن هذا الجمهور الصفوة يعرف واجباته  تماما وان أهدافه واضحة ومشروعة وأنه مارسها بكل وعي ومسؤولية وأوصل رسالته  للكل وامن على ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺬﻛﺮة ﻭﺭﻓﻌﻬﺎ إلى ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﺋﻲ ﻭﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﻳة  ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨة...
* ولأن مطالبه هي من أجل المريخ الكيان فقد أمن  على ضرورة ﺍﻟﻮﻗﻮﻑ خلف ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣة وتفعيل ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺍﺯرة  ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﻪ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳق وتكوين لجنة ﻣﻦ ﻗﺮﻭﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺍﺗﺴﺎﺏ ﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻛﺮﻩ  ﺣﺘﻲ تسليمها الوزير ...شكرا سيروا وعين الله ترعاكم...
* أشكر الزميلين  العزيزين مزمل أبو القاسم وسامر العمرابي على مداخلتيهما الواعيتين أمس من  خلال إذاعة هوى السودان وتصديهما بحزم للبيان الركيك الذي أصدرته التسيير  أمس واتهمت فيه الإعلام المريخي بتهم من وحي خيالهم ومردودة عليهم حيث قالت  في بيانها الهزيل:- لقد ظللنا نتابع المخطط المنظم و الآثم من بعض الصحف  الموجهة لخلق فوضي خلاقة بالتحريض ضد المجلس وضد المريخ الكيان وذلك بتعمد  نشر الأكاذيب وتغييب الحقائق عن الرأي العام في وقت يقترب فيه الفريق من  خوض استحقاق إفريقي مهم مما يؤكد أن حديثهم عن مصلحة المريخ كلمة حق أريد  بها باطل وان اجندتهم ومصالحهم هي التي تقودهم في اتجاه المطالبة باستقالة  اللجنة الحالية...
* ألا يخجل هؤلاء على أنفسهم فكم من مرة شكروا فيها  هذا الإعلام على وقفته مع اللجنة في بداياتها وحتى النفرة الأخيرة للجماهير  والتي كان للإعلام الذي يتهمونه اليوم القدح المعلى في انجاحها بل وساهم  فيها من حر ماله ورعى فيها مباراة وفاق سطيف الأخيرة فهل يكون هذا هو جزاء  الإعلام في النهاية...
* وأرجو من كل الزملاء في مختلف مواقع الاعلام  المريخي والعام لأن بيانهم جاء معمما أن يتخذوا موقفا تضامنيا صلبا بعدم  نشر أخبار اللجنة وتصريحات مسؤوليها اعتبارا من مؤتمرهم الصحفي المزمع عقده  اليوم مالم يعتذروا صراحة عن هذا البيان الهزيل والشيء نفسه موجه للقروبات  في المواقع الاسفيرية التي ذهبوا معها أبعد من ذلك بشكوتها للجهات  الأمنية...
* ومن الأشياء المضحكة التي جاءت في البيان:- نؤكد ثقتنا  الكاملة في لاعبي المريخ وفي مقدرتهم علي تحقيق طموح الجماهير في كل  البطولات...كيف يثق فيكم اللاعبون وأنتم تعلنون عيانا بيانا بتشكيل لجان  تحقيق لهم بغير ذنب غير أنهم طالبوا بحقوقهم وتكذبوا على الملأ بأنكم صرفتم  لهم مستحقاتهم على داير المليم؟ كيف يؤدي اللاعبين الاداء الجيد وأنت  تحاسب زملاءهم الذين طالبوا بمستحقاتهم؟ وكيف يؤدون الاداء الجيد وهم يرون  أن مساعد مدربهم أقيل وأن مدربهم سيحقق معه؟ هل هذا هو الأسلوب الامثل  لإدارة النادي في نظركم؟وهل أصبحت المطالبة بالحق جريمة؟
* انظروا من  حولكم كم لاعب حضر تمارين الأيام الثلاثة الماضية وآخرها تمرين الأمس الذي  حضره 15 لاعبا فقط يعني ما تامين حتى كشف مباراة اليوم أمام أهلي عطبرة  وخمسة أيام باقية على مباراة وفاق سطيف...
* وفي نهاية بيانهم الهزيل  قالوا:- ختاما نناشد كل الجماهير للالتفاف حول الفريق والتوحد صفا واحدا  حتي نعبر بالفريق لدور المجموعات عاشت جماهيرنا سدا منيعا لحماية مكتسبات  المريخ...جماهير المريخ ياهؤلاء لاتحتاج منكم وصية للوقوف خلف المريخ  الكيان لان هذا هو من صميم واجباتها وأكثر...
* جماهير المريخ تريد أن  ترى عرض أكتافكم لأن الوضع في ظل إدارتكم لا يبشر بالخير بل ينذر بخطر محدق  بالزعيم وهذا ما لاترضاه جماهير الزعيم وأرجوا ان تكونوا قد استوعبتم  الدرس من الوقفة الجماهيرية الصلبة وبداية ثورة الغضب الجماهيري التي بدأت  امس ومن دار النادي الذي هو دارها...
* جماهير المريخ الوفية الصامدة  مكسورة الخاطر لأنكم لم توفروا للجهاز الفني وللاعبين الأجواء المثالية  التي يستطيعون من خلالها الإبداع داخل المستطيل الأخضر لذا نكون واقعيين  جدا أن واقع الحال المعاش يقول إن النتائج بحكم سوء الإعداد النفسي والبدني  والمهاري ستكون سيئة هكذا علمنا منطق كرة القدم وأهم شيء فيه الراحة  النفسية للاعبين...
* أنا واثق من أن جماهير الأحمر الوهاج ستدخل  الاستاد وستشجع بكل قوة حبا في المريخ الكيان ولكنها بنفس القوة لن ترحمكم  ياتسييراب إذا واصل الزعيم نزيف النقاط بسبب سوء إدارتكم وكنكشتكم في  المقاعد الوثيرة دون آبهين بمشاعر الكل ة الكيان فلو كان قلبكم على الزعيم  فعلا فتنحوا لأنكم فشلتم فشلا إداريا ذريعا وتجرون الزعيم نحو الهاوية...
*  وحتى لا نتهم بأننا نحرض الجماهير وأمام الفريق مباراة اليوم الدورية مع  أهلي عطبرة ويوم السبت أمام الكوكب المراكشي فإننا نهيب بكم جماهير الصفوة  القيام بواجبكم نحو المريخ الكيان خير قيام لان ذلك من صميم واجباتكم وأيضا  أنتم تعرفون أن من صميم واجباتكم أيضا الدفاع عن المريخ الكيان بكل قوة  إذا لاقدر الله وانهزم بسبب سوء إدارة هذه التسيير ولتذهب عندها بإرادتكم  غير مأسوف عليها...
* لجنة تصدر بيانات وتنشرها على صفحة نادي المريخ  الرسمية بالصاق التهم جزافا على الاعلام وعلى صفوة القروبات وان يصل بهم  ذلك إلى إرهابهم بالشكوى للجهات الأمنية التي نشيد بها ونعتبرها أوعى من  مخططاتهم، ثم يطل علينا الناطق الرسمي ويكذب ما جاء في البيان الرسمي الذي  نشر على الموقع الرسمي للنادي يكذبه في موقع آخر ولا ينزل التكذيب في  الموقع الرسمي هذا غيض من فيض من جهلكم الاداري وسوء نيتكم التي سترتد  عليكم بعون الله تعالى...

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين زعماء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح 
محمدالطيب كبور 
المريخ في وضع الانفجار

الوضع الحالي في المريخ وصل مرحلة الانفجار وامام الفريق استحقاقات محلية وخارجية ومعاناة كبيرة جدا تحيط بالنادي من كل الجوانب وسببها الاساسي مجلس التسيير الذي لم يحسن تسيير دولاب العمل في النادي الكبير وظل يعتمد علي اسلوب الغتغتة ولم يستبن النصح وكان ضحي الغد كاشف لقصور كبير في عمل المجلس وماظل يحذر منه الاعلام المريخي وصل مرحلة الانفجار في توقيت حرج للغاية اضر بمشوار الفريق محليا والقادم اسؤا وخسارة الابيض ليست هي المرجع فالخسارة في عرف كرة القدم امر عادي جدا لاندية تلعب في ذات الدرجة ولكن الامر الغير عادي وصول المريخ لهذا المنعرج الخطير بتبادل الاتهامات مابين المجلس الذي ظل يؤكد علي الدوام انه سدد كل مستحقات اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني ومن ثم ياتي الرد من الطرف الاخر بانهم مازالو ينتظرون وعود السراب حتي حدث ماحدث واعلنت الازمة صراحة وتم هدم الاستقرار بكل يسر فالامور خرجت عن السيطرة ولم يعد بالامكان مدارة الحقيقة وواجب الاعلام التبصير وتمليك المعلومة لجماهير النادي وهذا مايجعل مسالة التصنيف تكون حاضرة ليتم توجيه الاتهامات للاعلام المريخي بانه موالي ومرتزق لالشئ سوي انه قام بواجبه علي اكمل وجه

الوضع الان في المريخ سيحدث شرخ عظيم في البيت المريخي الذي عرف كل من انتسب اليه بالحكمة ورجاحة العقل وجماهيره عرفت بالصفوه لانها حقا خيرة جماهير كرة القدم بوقفاتها العديدة وهي تقدم دعمها لمعشوقها بابتكارات عظيمة لتحقق الدعم بشقيه المادي والمعنوي ومجلس التسيير وجد مؤازرة جماهيرية غير مسبوقة والصفوة تتدافع في النفرة الاولي لانعاش الخزينة الحمراء وتعتزم الان لاحياء نفرتها الثانية وكل اهل المريخ وقفوا صفا واحدا الي جانب مجلس التسيير ولم يبخل الميسورين وسارعوا بتقديم الدعم وقدامي المحاربين الاداريين لم يبخلو بتقديم الراي حال طلبت منهم المشوره ومجلس الشوري ظل قريبا من مجلس التسيير والجميع يهمه فقط مصلحة زعيم وكبير الاندية السودانية حتي المدير الفني البلجيكي (الاجنبي ) ظل قابض علي جمر القضية متحملا الظروف القاسية الي جانب التسييرين وهو الذي ركل اموال الخليج من اجل السمعه الطيبة للزعيم الاحمر السوداني واللاعبون انفسهم تحملو علي قدر سعتهم وظروفهم الخاصة ومقدرتهم الاحتمالية

الزمن يمضي دون توقف واليوم تنتظر الفريق مباراة امام الاهلي عطبرة وخمسة ايام فقط تفصلنا عن مواجهة الكوكب المراكشي كونفدراليا واقترب اوان التسجيلات والتي تحتاج للمال لحوجة الفريق الماسه لبعض العناصر وبالتالي التخلص من بعض العناصر كل هذا والجميع مشغول بتصنيف الاخر مع او ضد وبين الاثنين يتضرر المريخ ضررا بالغا وحالة الانفجار لاتبارح مكانها بل تزاداد اشتعالا

اكثر وضوحا

التجديد للتسييرين هو من ادخل المريخ في هذا النفق الضيق فالفترة الاولي كانت مقبولة لحدما بحكم حداثة التجربة وتوقيت التعيين ولكن الولاية الثانية دمرت استقرار الاحمر كليا

واكثر ما نخافه ان تتوالي الضربات علي الزعيم فنخسر وجودنا افريقيا ونخسر الدوري والكاس وايضا لايتم تدعيم الفريق بالعناصر التي تحقق الاضافة

اقالة التونسي حاتم بن هوشات تاخرت كثيرا لانه لم يضع بصمة من خلال عمله اما لغط الترجمة فهذا يتحمله مجلس التسيير الذي سعي لتوفير اجرة مترجم وعليه ان يتحمل تبعات ذالك

فريق سلة المريخ حقق فوزا قويا ورائعا علي سلة الهلال ومزيد من التفوق لكل مناشط الزعيم ونشيد بوقفة جماهير الاحمر ونخص منهم الالمبيوس مونس الذين آزروا سلة المريخ حتي تحقق النصر

مجرد سؤال

عندكم شنو تقدمو للمريخ ..??

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل : إرهاصات بحل التسيير وتعيين لجنة جديدة للمريخ بقيادة الوالي !

ديربي سبورت :
علمت ديربي سبورت من مصادر موثوقة ان هناك اتجاها قويا داخل وزارة الشباب والرياضة الولائية لحل لجنة التسيير المريخية وتعيين جديدة خلال الساعات القادمة  بقيادة جمال الوالي الرئيس السابق . وكانت تحركات واتصالات نشطت حتى الساعات الاولى من صباح اليوم في هذا الاتجاه وربما تتضح الصورة تماما نهار اليوم خاصة ان لجنة تسيير المريخ اعلنت عن مؤتمر صحفي ظهر اليوم بفندق كنون بالخرطوم 2 لتوضيح الحقائق بشأن الاوضاع في المريخ والذي  تفاقمت الازمة فيه امس بوجود مجموعات جماهيرية بالنادي للمطالبة برحيل لجنة التسيير الحالية بينما كانت هناك آراء مناوئة لذلك وحدثت بعض الاحتكاكات والمناقشات العنيفة . وستتابع ديربي سبورت التطورات اولا بأول .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح 
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم 
الخونة والمارقون.. والفوضى الخلاقة!!

* أصدقكم القول.. إنني ظللت أضحك بطريقة هستيرية على البيان الذي أصدرته لجنة تسيير المريخ.. والذي حوى عبارات مفخخة من شاكلة المؤامرات والدسائس..حلقات المخطط المنظم والآثم.. نشر الأكاذيب وتغييب الحقائق.. أعداء الكيان.. تمرير المخططات.. وخلت نفسي أن هناك حالة طوارئ في السودان.. أو أنني أتابع برنامج " في ساحات الفداء".. وأن الأعداء قد تكالبوا من كل حدب وصوب لتمزيق الوطن.. لأن هذه اللغة لغة أحزاب سياسية لديها مليشيات عسكرية وتقاتل الحكومة من أجل الاستيلاء على السلطة.. ولم أتوقع على الإطلاق أن أسمع مثل هذه المفردات في وسطنا الرياضي الطيب المتسامح..!!

* لغة البيان شبيهة بلغة بيانات حالات العصيان المدني والتهديدات لأمن الوطن.. ولكنها بالطبع ليست لغة وسط رياضي بأي حال من الأحوال.. فهل يُعقل سادتي أن يصل مستوى مفردات من يديرون ناديا كبيرا مثل المريخ لهذا المستوى الذي لم نسمع به في عز القبضة الحديدية لحكومة الإنقاذ الوطني قبل أكثر من"25" عاماً..!!

* ما هذا البيان الهزيل يا لجنة التسيير.. فقد تمخض جبل اللجنة ليلد بياناً هزيلاً للغاية.. هزيل في لغته.. وترتيب معانيه.. وفي استخدام مفردات غريبة وعجيبة.. والمضحك سادتي أن من صاغ البيان استخدم جملة "الفوضى الخلاقة" وهو لا يدري معنى هذا المصطلح.. ولكن يبدو أنه سمع به في يوم من الأيام فأعجبه.. ورسخ في ذهنيته الضعيفة.. فأخرجه أمس بتضمينه في البيان الهزيل الذي فضح لجنة التسيير.. وأوجه حديثي هذا خاصة للناطق الرسمي الجديد عصام مزمل..!!

* هل كان يحتاج الوضع الذي يعانيه المريخ لمثل هذا الأسلوب في مخاطبة الجماهير.. وهل يمكن أن تصدر هذه المفردات المفخخة من إدارة نادٍ رياضي.. وليست قوات عسكرية أو حكومات.. هل وصل بنا الحال يا لجنة التسيير لاستخدام مثل هذه الكلمات التي لم نسمع بها قط من قبل في وسطنا الرياضي.. لأنها مفردات سياسية بحتة..!؟

* من صاغ هذا البيان أقل ما يوصف به أنه لا يفقه شيئاً في فن الإدارة ومخاطبة الرأي العام.. ولكن المشكلة ليست فيه بالطبع.. ولكن في أعضاء اللجنة الذين وافقوا على خروج هذا البيان بمثل هذه اللغة العسكرية والسياسية التي لا تشبه الوسط الرياضي إطلاقاً.. ولكن تشبه عقلية من صاغ البيان ومن وافق عليه..!!

* ماذا فعل إعلام المريخ حتى تتحدث لجنة تسيير المريخ بمثل هذه اللغة والتي هي قوية في ظاهرها من حيث المعاني.. ولكنها ضعيفة وهزيلة وتعاني من الفقر الفكري في توصيل الرسالة للرأي العام الرياضي والمريخي على وجه الخصوص.. وتشير بصراحة إلى أن مشكلة لجنة التسيير التي تدير المريخ حالياً ليست في شح المال أو الفشل في إدارة المريخ.. ولكن مشكلتها في القدرة على تقييم الأمور..!!

* لم يتبق للجنة التسيير في بيانها الهزيل ذي اللغة القبيحة والمفخخة.. سوى وصف إعلام المريخ بالخونة والمارقين والأذناب والجبناء والإمبريالية والصهيونية والتخابر.. ومعاداة السامية وتمزيق الوحدة العربية.. والرجعية والراديكالية والفاشية والليبرالية التحررية.. والبراغماتية.. وداعمي الجهات الإرهابية.. والمتعدين على الحقوق المدنية.. وكهنوت الطوائف السياسية... وقيادة المريخ للتشرذم والتفرق والشتات.. والدعوة لتقسيمه لأفراد ومجموعات.. وتحويله لدويلات تتمتع باستقلال ذاتي.. ودعم "اللوبي" ورجس من عمل الشيطان..!!

* بل لم يتبق للجنة تسيير المريخ سوى حمل السيوف لإرهاب الإعلام الأحمر الذي لم يفعل شيئاً سوى عكسه نبض الجماهير التي قالت كلمتها واضحة في أدائها وفشلها الواضح في إدارة أمور النادي.. فماذا كانت تنتظر اللجنة من الإعلام الذي يمثل المرآة العاكسة لحال الشارع المريخي.. هل كانت تريد منه أن يصمت على كمية الأخطاء البدائية التي وقعت فيها.. والتي تسببت في أزمات لا حد لها..!!

* هل مجرد مطالبة إعلام المريخ للجنة بالرحيل بعد فشلها.. يستدعي مثل هذا البيان الهزيل والفطير الذي يشير إلى الضيق ذرعاً بالانتقادات الحادة التي وجهناها له.. فماذا ستقول اللجنة في أعضائها الذين تحدثوا بصراحة واعترفوا بأزمته المالية.. وفشلها في إدارة الأمور.. أم أن الإعلام الأحمر قام بتحريضهم أيضاً على الإدلاء بهذه التصريحات..!؟

* بل أين اللجنة مما يحدث داخل أروقتها وفي كواليسها.. والحرب الخفية والمعلنة بين أعضائها.. ورأي كل عضو في زميله الآخر.. وتكسير القرارات.. واللوبيهات التي تعاني منها.. وتحويل العمل لكيمان.. هذا بخلاف المكابرة الواضحة في التعامل مع اللاعبين والجهاز الفني.. وافتقار من يقومون بالتواصل مع "إيمال" ولاعبي المريخ لـ"الكياسة" في اختيار المفردات المناسبة.. الأمر الذي تسبب في خلق نوع من عدم الاحترام لدى اللاعبين والجهاز الفني..!!

* بمثل هذا البيان المفخخ الخالي من أي معانٍ حقيقية.. نقلت لجنة التسيير الأزمة التي تعانيها.. إلى مربع آخر لن تقدر عليه.. في مواجهة إعلام المريخ الذي لم يقصر أبداً في دعمها.. ولكن يبدو أنها لم تتحمل الأصوات العقلانية التي طالبتها بالرحيل بعد أن ثبت فشلها في إدارة المريخ.. فأرادت ببيانها الهزيل هذا صرف الأنظار عن فشلها هذا.. ولكنها زادت من رقعة فشلها..!!

اتجاه الرياح!!

* أرست لجنة التسيير أدباً جديداً في المريخ بمثل هذا البيان المهزلة.. بل أتت بسابقة لم تحدث في تاريخ المريخ..!!

* بدلاً من أن تخلِّد اللجنة نفسها بفعل شيء مفيد للمريخ.. خلَّدت نفسها بمثل هذا البيان الضعيف الهزيل والذي لا أرى أي داعٍ له سوى استعراض العضلات..!!

* أراد من صاغ البيان أن يدخل إعلام المريخ في مواجهة مع لجنة التسيير.. بل أرادت اللجنة ذلك بموافقتها عليه..!!

* مجرد تحميل إعلام المريخ الذي وصفه البيان بـ"الإعلام التحريضي" المسؤولية الامنية الكاملة لأي تفلتات.. يؤكد أن هذه اللجنة لا تعرف معنى الخروج بمثل هذا التصعيد الخطير الذي لم نر له مثيلاً أبداً..!!

* تنصلت اللجنة مما تمور به قروبات "الواتساب والفيسبوك".. ودلفت مباشرة إلى إعلام المريخ.. حتى لا تفقد دعم نفرة الخامس من مايو التي دعت له القروبات..!!

* ولعلم اللجنة.. أن إعلام المريخ أدان رفع أي لافتات تسيئ لها ولرئيسها ونسي..!!

* قال البيان إن مطالبة إعلام المريخ وإصراره على استقالة لجنة التسيير التي تبقى لها أيام يؤكد للجميع أن الأمر لا علاقة له بمصلحة المريخ.. ونحن نقول لهم إن مكابرتكم وعنادكم بالاستمرار في إدارة المريخ رغم فشلكم.. لا علاقة له بمصلحة المريخ أيضاً..!!

* ولعل أكثر ما أضحكني من لجنة التسيير تأكيدها على متابعة حلقات المخطط المنظم والآثم من بعض الصحف الموجهة.. بتعمد نشر الأكاذيب وتغييب الحقائق عن الرأي العام.. لأن الواجب كان يفرض على اللجنة فضح هذه الصحف الموجهة بذكر الحقائق المغيبة.. حتى يعرف الجميع من هو الصادق والكاذب..!!؟

* ولكن ولأنها تعرف تماماً أن الإعلام الأحمر تسبب في تعريتها أمام الرأي العام المريخي.. أرادت تحويل دفة الأحداث إلى منحىً آخر.. ولكنه منحى خطير يؤكد أن اللجنة لا تعاني فقط في جلب المال وإدارة المريخ.. ولكنها فاشلة أيضاً في تقدير الأمور..!!

* بيان هزيل.. يشبه التسيير.. وتباً للخونة والمارقين..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي 
بكري يوسف 
نقطة نظام حتى لا يضيع الحلم

مؤسف أن يصل بنا الحال لهذه الدرجة حيث لم يسبق أن شغل أهل المريخ شاغل عنه وهو على بعد 6 أيام من مباراة إفريقية  مهمة حيث كان الكل في مثل هذا التوقيت يعمل كخلية النحل وفي كل الإتجاهات تحضيرا ليوم المباراة وهم الجميع هو كيفية قيادة المريخ لتحقيق النتيجة المرجوة أما الناظر إلينا الآن يجدنا نخوض في معارك هي ليست إنصرافية من الدرجة الأولى ولكنها ستشغلنا عن المريخ الهم الكبير .
âک† فشل لجنة التسيير ليس وليد اللحظة إنما أتت به منذ قرار تعيينها وهي تسجل الإخفاق تلو الآخر في الكثير من الملفات وهذا الإخفاق ليس ماليا فقط كما يصوره الكثيرون وإنما كان مرفق معه فشل إداري من الطراز الأول .
âک† وقف الجميع في المريخ خلف لجنة التسيير  داعما بالمال أو مؤازا طوال فترة اللجنة حيث ظلت جماهير المريخ وشبابه بوسائط التواصل الإجتماعي  تضرب أروع الأمثال في تقديم دعمها لمعشوقها الأوحد ولم تضن عليه يوما بالمال وهي التي رفدت خزانة النادي بمئات الملايين من الجنيهات .
âک† التسيير هي التسيير منذ تسلمها مقاليد الأمور لم يتغير شئ منذ المعسكر الإعدادي مرورا بالتسجيلات  وتوالي الأحداث الى يومنا هذا وفي كل هذه الفترة كان المريخ يسير ببركة أهله الطيبين لذلك أري أن نتخلى عن الهجمة الجماهيرية والاعلامية عليها  وأن نلوك الصبر من أجل المريخ الذي يلاعب أهلي عطبرة اليوم في مباراة صامتة لم يرد ذكرها في كل وسائل الإعلام بالأمس وبالتأكيد هذا فيه من الخطورة ما فيه لذلك نطلب من كل أهل المريخ التحامل على أنفسهم ونسيان أمر التسيير والتفرغ لتشجيع المريخ اليوم والوقوف خلفه بكل قوة في التمارين التي سيجريها في الأيام القليلة القادمةحتى ننقذ ما يمكن إنقاذه ونهيئ المريخ لمباراته الهامة أمام المراكشي الصعب عشية السبت المقبل.
âک† ابتداءا من مباراة اليوم نتمنى أن يتفرغ الجميع للدعم والمؤازرة حتى نعبر بالمريخ لدور المجموعات أما التسيير أتركوها لأن دعوات الصفوة كفيلة بتغيير الواقع وإزاحتهم رغم التشبث الذي يبديه بعض أعضاءها وخاصة الثلاثي المعروف .
âک† على الشفوت أن ينتبهوا للفريق وللظرف الدقيق الذي يمر به وهو أولى بالإهتمام من أي شئ آخر خاصة هذه الأيام حيث تنتظره مواجهة من العيار الثقيل ستحدد بشكل كبير مشواره الافريقي في هذا الموسم لكل ذلك نحن نخاطب الصفوة لأنهم اكثر من يمسك بجمر القضية ويكتوي بنيرانها ولإيماننا بأن ما فقده الزعيم بفعل التسيير يمكن أن يعوضه بدعم الشفوت .
âک† الثقة في شفوت المدرجات ولاعبي الزعيم كفيلة بزرع العشم والأمل في النفوس لرؤية مريخ قادر على إجتياز المراكشي بحول الله تعالى .
âک† يعتبر التكاتف والإلتفاف حول الفريق ومؤازرته من أهم عوامل النصر في موقعة السابع من مايو الحالي بقلعة المريخ الحمراء فالكل يدرك أهمية المباراة التي تعتبر آخر فرص الأحمر لمواصلة التغريد قاريا هذا الموسم .
âک† أيضا موجهة الإكسبريس العطبراوي اليوم تعتبر سانحة طيبة للفريق حتى يتمكن من العودة لسكة الإنتصارات وإستعادة الروح المعنوية وتطمين الانصار قبيل عشية سبت الشفوت وكش المراكشي .
âک† قوة المريخ في وحدة أبناءه لهذا فإننا نناشد بضبط النفس والترفع عن صغائر الأمور والتفكير في الهم الكبير المريخ وعدم الإنشغال بما يدور هنا وهناك وخصوصا من قبل الذين يدعون دعمهم للتسيير ويتبنونه بشدة ليس حبا في اللجنة ولا قناعة بنجاحها بل نكاية في شخص قدم لهذا الكيان ولم يستبق شئيا ولكن عند البعض جزاء الإحسان إلا النكران وما هم إلا هواة للقفذ فوق أسوار الحقيقة ونسج الأفكار من وحي الخيال وتصديقها قبل تبنيها هما وفكرة ثم تصديرها للآخرين ظنا منهم أن السذاجة موطن يسكنه الصفوة ولكن مسعاهم على الدوام إلى خيبة .
âک† نتمنى من الإعلام المريخي المفترى عليه أن يتجاوز بيان التسيير وأن لا يتوقف عنده لأن ما قدمه الإعلام الأحمر المحترف وإعلام الوسائط للمريخ لم تقدم لجنة التسيير ولا واحد في المليون منه لكل ذلك يبقى واجب الميديا الحمراء أن تنصرف إلى واجبها المقدس في رفع الروح المعنوية والعمل على تهدئة الأجواء حتى يمضي الإعداد كما يجب للإستحقاق الافريقي الصعب بعد خمسة أيام من الآن .
âک…âک… آخر نقطة âک…âک…
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قمة الحصاحيصا بين المريخ والهلال اليوم

ديربي سبورت :الحصاحيصا
متابعة أنور الحبوب
يشهد استاد الحصاحيصا في الساعة الخامسة من عصر اليوم اللقاء الكبير بين المريخ والهلال في ختام منافسة الدوري المحلي بالحصاحيصا للدورة الأولى،  يدخل فريق المريخ مباراة اليوم وفي رصيده 19 نقطة بينما للهلال 14 نقطة وقد أقام المريخ معسكر إعدادي خارج الحصاحيصا في منطقة شرق الجزيرة بحضور كل اللاعبين والجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب القدير أبو الدرش و خلف الله ورئيس القطاع الرياضي الصادق مبارك وكل أبناء المريخ الأوفياء معه بقوة من أجل حصد بطولة الدوري والتمثيل في الدوري  التأهيلي في المرحلة المقبلة ولقد وضع مجلس الإدارة حافز كبيرا في حالة تحقيق الإنتصار في مباراة اليوم ومن جانبه أوضح السيد محمد عبيد أمين مال نادي المريخ الحصاحيصا بأنهم يدخلون المباراة بشعار الفوز فقط مؤكدا على تحفيزهم للاعبين لأن الدوري سيكون محصلة طبيعية في المجهودات الكبيرة التي بذلت وتوجه عبيد بالشكر لأبناء المريخ علي دعمهم لمسيرة النادي وخص قطب النادي الكابتن محمد ميرغني محمد عثمان الذي قدم دعما مقدرا للنادي وهذا هو ديدن أهل المريخ الخلص كما توجه بالشكر للمحاربين زاهر فرج وعباس مبارك وعمار ومجهاد بندي وأكرم أبوجريشة وكل قيادات المريخ وهم يعملون علي إعادة المريخ للممتاز حتى تعود الحصاحيصا لسيرتها الأولى ويعتبر المريخ من الأندية التي ساهمت في تأسيس الدوري الممتاز  متمنيا أن تحسن لجنة التحكيم إختيار طاقم حكام يستطيع ان يقود المباراة لبر الأمان  وفي النهاية سوف يهنئ الخاسر الفائز ، أما بخصوص الهلال الحصاحيصا فإن مستواه تراجع كثيرا  في أعقاب خروجه من بطولة الدوري التأهيلي حيث تعادل في الدوري أكثر من مرة  ويعاني أزرق الحصاحيصا من بعض المشاكل حيث يغيب عدد من اللاعبين بسبب المستحقات المالية

*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صيحة
موسى مصطفى
همت كرت محرووق !!!!

اعتاد عبد القادر الزبير همت على تقديم استقالته و القفز من سفينة المريخ عند اول محك حقيقي ليس لانه حريصا على مصلحة المريخ بل لان شخصيته ضعيفة ولا يملك صفات القيادة و ظل يترشح عضوا كلما ترشح جمال الوالي ويترك المريخ حينما يستقيل جمال الوالي.
متى يستقل همت بشخصيته و يصبح كائنا يعمل من اجل معشوقه ولا تحركه العواطف و العلاقات الشخصية .
همت حرق كرته و اصبح غير مرغوب فيه بعد ان تحالف مع كل ابناء المريخ ليس حبا في المريخ بل رغبة في السلطة .
همت كان ضمن المرشحين ضد جمال الوالي و في مؤتمر جامع قال ان لديهم برنامج وانه سينزل في مقعد نائب الرئيس بجانب قريش و بعض ابناء المريخ و لكن الرجل بمجرد ان انتهي المؤتمر الصحافي مع ضقل تلقي وعدا بتعيينه عضوا بالمجلس وتعيينه مساعدا للرئيس و لم يصدق همت وعد مجلس الوالي و الفريق طارق و عبد الصمد وانسلخ عن مجموعة التحالف مع ضقل و تم تعينهم كأعضاء في مجلس المريخ.
همت دائما يأتي عبر التعيين ولم يفز يوما بالانتخاب لانه شخصية مهمشة في مجتمع المريخ لم يتقدم على الاطلاق للترشح كضابط رابع.
للاف الشديد اصبح همت كرت محروق حينما قال قولته الشهيرة انه سيتشرح لرئاسة اتحاد الخرطوم لان الوالي طلب منه النزول ضد الصاقعة وقال له ان فوزك مضمون .
هل همت اداري ينتظر منه ان يقود المريخ طالما انه ينتظر وعدامن الآخرين !!
لن تندم جماهير المريخ على الاستقالة التي تقدم بها همت و المريخ مقبل على مباراة مهمة و تاريخية ضد الكوكب المريخ لان همت لم يكن و لن يكون في يوما من الايام رقما يصعب تجاوزه ولا شخصية لا غني عنها باي حال من الاحوال لان مكانه في الاصل حينما كان موجودا كان شاغرا.
همت الذي حرمنا من ثعلب افريقيا غارزيتو وشطب المهاجم المرعب ديديه لن نندم عليه على الاطلاق لن تتذكره يوما وسيكون في عداد المنسيين الذين رفضتهم الجماهير و ازاحتهم من ذاكرها.
المريخ لن يضيف له همت او اي شخص شيئا بل هو من يضيف اليهم الكثير فهمت في الاصل شخصية غير مؤهلة للعمل في المريخ لانه لا يملك المال و لا يعرف كيف يستقطبه و استقال في توقيت حرج لاحداث خللا في منظومة المجلس حتى تتدخل السلطة لتعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة.
الادارة الرياضية كانت حكيمة وهي تتجاوز عن اخطاء همت ومدني الحارث و شقاق وفوت الفرصة على اعداء الديمقراطية بعد ان رفضت تعيين لجنة تسيير في ظل وجودلجنة تسيير انتهى امدها وحضرت للجمعية العمومية .
اليسع و رفاقه شعروا بخطورة الموقف و المريخ مقبل على نزال تاريخي بصرف النظر عنتوريطه في تعيين لجنة من الموظفين الذين لا علاقة لهم بكرة القدمو ارادت ان يختار المريخ مجلسا يعرف كل شيء عبر جمعية قادمة حدد لها يوم السابع و لعشرين من الشهر الجاري
الهاربين من الديمقراطية الى جحيم التعيين آخر من يتحدثون عن مصلحة المريخ .
هل مصلحة المريخ ان يتم ترشيح رئيس لا علاقة له بالرياضة ليتقدم استقالة جديدة و يهرب قبل القمة
اخيرا
ماذا قدم همت للمريخ حتى يتحدث عن المريخ ومصلحته





من أنت وماذا قدمت للمريخ ؟ أنت لا تعرف همت ..ما قدمه همت للمريخ لن تقدمه أنت ولو عشت ألف سنة تكتب في صيحاتك هذه .
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بالمرصاد
الصادق مصطفى الشيخ
الجاكومى مرة اخرى(1)

قبل ان يجف المداد الذى كتبنا به عن رجل المريخ بالاتحاد العام وطالبناه باخفاء انحيازه وميولاته على الاقل حتى موعد انتخابات المريخ التى يبدو انه الاكثر تذمرا من عدم اهتمام لجنة التسيير المريخية بها والمفوضية على اعتبار ان الاطراف جميعا لا تريد لجاكومى الاتحاد ان يتدنى لسكرتارية نادى مهما كان حجمه وذلك ليس حبا فى الجاكومى ولكن لانهم لا يريدون للمريخ ان يكون مكشوف الجسد داخل اروقة الاتحاد وبقية القصة مفهومة
وقلنا ايضا ان الجاكومى لم يفتى ويصرح بالقائمة التى تضمه فالمعروف فى كل الدنيا ان رئيس القائمة هو الذى يعلن عن ميلادها ويختار معاونيه والضباط
اما فى حالة السيد مساعد رئيس الاتحاد العام فالامر مختلف كانما محمد سيد احمد يريد اصطحاب الرئيس معه وهو ايضا مريخابى شهير
واذا سلمنا جدلا ان الجاكومى وفق تصريحاته الشهيرة انه جندى بالمريخ وسيعمل تحت اى ظروف اى مع اى قائمة على اعتبار ان جمال الوالى مقرب منه او هو مقرب من جمال لا يهم المهم ان اتصالات جمال لمعرفة مصير الشكاوى والاستئنافات والبرمجة وغيرها من المستحدثات التى تربط الميدان بالعمل الادارى كما حدث فى شكوى الامل ون وتو والتى كادت ان تقضى على المؤسم السابق ان لم تكن قد فعلت بالفعل حيث مازال البحث جاريا مع هذا المؤسم اثر التداعيات المذكورة فقد اعتقد الجاكومى ان اتصالات الوالى به فى الصدد المذكور كفيل بان يجعله يامن تواجده معه فى مجلس واحد
واذا فاتت تلك على فطنة ود سيد احمد يكون ابعد المعنين عن السياسة التى يدعى معرفة دروبها ونعلم انه احد رماتها كقيادى بالحزب الاتحادى الديمقراطى وجمال الوالى مدفوع من السلطة الحاكمة وحربها الفاشيستى كما يعلم الجميع فكيف سيتلاقى الطرفان فاذا كان الوالى لم يحتمل وجود محمد جعفر قريش ومتوكل احمد على او قل حسن عبد السلام وهما من حزب واحد لكن الاول مقرب للرئيس والثانى قريب نائب الرئيس حينها على عثمان فكان فراق الطريفى الشهير ودخول حسن لاتحاد الخرطوم ليكون قريبا من الوضع المريخى ليعود اليه فى حالة الطوارئ التى يبدو انها لن تاتى لحسن الا اذا عدل النظام الاساسى للمريخ او تعود المياه لمجاريها بين الرئيس ونائبه السابق وطالما ان ذلك اضحى فى عداد المستحيلات كما تدل القرائن يبقى ان الوضع سيظل على ما عليه الان باستثناء تواجد الجاكومى فى المنطقة الضبابية بين جمال الذى سيعود للرئاسة مهما قال انه زاهد فيها طالما ان الجاكومى قرر الدخول للمجلس وهو فضل لن يمنحه جمال وحزبه الحاكم لمعارض لسياسة التلون وتدمير الرياضة واذا كان الجاكومى لا يدرى بهذه الاخيرة فعليه ان يبقى بالاتحاد لان الخيار الثانى فى حال خروجه منه سيكون العودة للحصاحيصا التى راينا كيف حاربته وسحبت منه الثقة وتكالبت حوله وشردته للخرطوم بائسا رغم سعيه لافادة المنطقة بكراسى اجلاس الاستاد والانارة
وان استقر به المقام بين ثنايا المريخ والاتحاد فهذا لا يعنى ان الارض قد بسطت له ليتحرك وفق مزاجه تكويشا للمناصب فبالمريخ رجالا ظلوا ينتظروا سانحة التحرر من نيران السيطرة الاحادية امثال قريش ومتوكل وطارق سيد وخالد سيد احمد وغيرهم من اصحاب الرغبات الدفينة وبفعلته يكون الجاكومى قد سدد لهم طعنة وقال لهم بالحرف ابحثوا عن مكان اخر فانا مع الرئيس ولتشريد من يسعوا لتعكير صفوه
نواصل




 



الزول شقيق رضا مصطفى الشيخ وللا تشابه في الأسماء . . . بس واضح أنه جلفوط معفن
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
استمرار الكنكشة والكندشة
*اعلان لجنة التسيير البقاء على سدة العمل الادارى بنادى المريخ حتى السابع والعشرين من الشهر الحالى.. هل هو اعلان تحدى مباشر لشعب المريخ الذى طالب وبالصوت العالى برحيل المجلس بعد ان عجز عن تسيير الأمور ودفع مستحقات اللاعبين والجهاز الفني..
*الكل يدرك بان الجمهور حاليا لدية قناعات راسخة بان لجنة التسيير لن تستطيع تقديم اى جديد للزعيم.
*ووضح ذلك جليا من خلال الاسابيع الاخيرة وحالات التمرد وسط اللاعبين والمطالبات المتواصلة من الجهاز الفنى لصرف مستحقاتهم المالية.
*فما هو الجديد فى الامر حتى يواصل اعضاء التسيير الكنكشة.
*تواترت بعض الانباء بان الرئيس اسامه ونسى موعود بضخ اموال يوم غدٍ الثلاثاء.
*نتمنى ان يكون ذلك صحيحاً.
*ولكن كيف سيكون الحال اذا صارت مثل الوعود السابقة.
*والاصرار على عبارة تعالوا بكره.
*مجلس يبعث الملل.
صدى ثان
*استغرب لمجلس يعاند نبضات جماهيره ويخرج عن النص بعبارات على شاكلة قاعدين.. ما ماشين.
*مجلس فقد الود بينه وبين جماهيره.. فماذا ينتظر.
*مجلس قطع شعرة معاوية مع الصفوة.. فهل ننتظر منه تحقيق اى نجاحات.
*مجلس كل همه التصريحات والتقاط الفلاشات والصور بالمقاسات الكبيرة تارة بالبدلة واخرى بالجلابية والملفحه والموبايل فى اليد اليسرى.
*اما المبارايات الافريقية فهى تندرج فى اخر محطات همومهم.
*والادهى والامر والعجيب محاولات رمى فشلهم على الاعلام وانه السبب الرئيسى فى تأليب الجمهور عليهم.
*هل الاعلام حرض الجمهور على الادارة عقب مباراة وفاق سطيف باستاد المريخ؟
*الشفوت حاصروكم فى المقصورة الرئيسية بعد ان شعروا بان هنالك قصور ادارى لا دخل للاعلام به لا من قريب او من بعيد.
* وانتظروا حصارا على شاكلة الزنتان لليبيا او اشد ضراوة اذا حدث اى اخفاق للمريخ فى المباريات القادمة.
صدى قبل الاخير
*كالعادة فاز المريخ على الهلال فى دورى الاولى لكرة السلة.
*الاهلة لا يستحملون الخسارة من الزعيم.
*اندلع الشغب واساءات بالجملة لا علاقه له بكرة القدم.
*متى يدرك الاهلة بان الرياضه فيها الفوز والخسارة؟
*ومتى تكون روحهم رياضيية مثل جمهور المريخ.. متى.. متى؟
اخر الاصداء
*اليوم نترقب مباراة المريخ والاهلى العطبراوى.
*لاول مره ندخل مباراة للزعيم ونحن نضع ايادينا على قلوبنا خوفاً من الخسارة.
*وهذا ليس تقليلا من شان العطبراوى.. بل خوفاً من الشكل العام للفريق الذى اوصلنا له مجلس التسيير.
*فريق به 14 لاعباً والبقية فى قائمة المصابين والموقوفين ولجنة التسيير تحقق مع المدرب بسبب تصريحاته للاعلام لانه كشف المستور.
*بالاضافة الى اتهام بعض اللاعبين بالتمرد.
*فهل ننتظر من الذين تناوشتهم سهام الخذلان والتمرد والاتهامات ان يقدموا مردودا جيدا ويكسبون لقاء اليوم؟
*هل نعشم بان يكون تركيزهم كاملا لتحقيق الانتصار؟
*ورغم كل ذلك ننظر الى مصلحة المريخ الكيان والفوز فى لقاء اليوم ورفع الروح المعنوية.
*والنظر بعين الحرص والاهتمام للمباراة الهامة جدا عشية السبت امام الكوكب المراكشى المغربى.
*ويحدونا الامل بتخطى عقبة المراكشى بنتيجة مريحة فى الذهاب والمضى قدما على طريق البطولات.
*أجمل ما قرات بالامس من صدام الضو ضمن قروب شبكة طيف المريخ وكان بالنسبة لى مثل الضوء فى نهاية النفق.. من اجلك لقد اتينا وفى كنف حبك ارتوينا.. نحن جمهورك نحن ذادك.. نحن انت وانت نحن.
*ختاما يأتى الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب.
*

----------

